# Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870 + neues PCB Bild!



## Eiswolf93 (30. August 2010)

Hi,

seit ein paar tagen gibt es schon den Vantage Score im Xtreme Preset.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind von der gleichen Seite neue Ergebnisse aufgetaucht. Einmal Vantage im Performence Setting, Crysis und Unigine Heaven.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Ergebnisse sind sehr überraschend, in Vanatge konnte die Leistung um 40% gesteigert werden. Auch in Crysis verbucht man einen Leistungschub von mehr als 30%.

Am erstaunlichsten ist der Heaven Score. Hier wurde die Leistung über 100% sogar verdoppelt. (In Raltion zu diesem Score)

Stimmen diese Angaben ist es fraglich wie Nvidia antworten will. Selbst ein vollausgebauter G100 Chip (ala GTX 485) hat nicht ansatzweise diese leistung. Auch kommt vielleicht von diesem Chip eine Dual-Grafikkarte raus. Diese enorme Leistung kann Nvidia eigentlich nur durch einen komplett neuen Chip erreichen.

Es fragt sich natürlich in wie weit nun diese Leistung erkauft wurde. Man spricht nämlich von einer Stromversorgnung mit 1x 8 und 1x 6 Pin. Eine erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme und größere Hitze und der daraus erhöhten Lautstärke sind nur einige folgen.

Wenn die Mainstream/Low End Karten der 6xxx Serie auch diesen Leistungschub haben, kann Nvidia in keinem Bereich mehr marktführend sein.

Oktober bis November werden sicher sehr spannend.

mfg Eiswolf93

Quelle

Update(10.9.10): Ein neues Bild der Karte!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir das bild genauer angeschaut:

1. Stromversorgung besteht aus 1 x 6 und 1 x 8 Pin
2. Insgesamt 12 Resistor reihen bei den Spannungswandler der GPU(6 Phasen Stromversorgng)
3. 4 Resistor reihen beim ram. wahrscheinlich normale 2 phsen beim speicher.
4. 8 Speicherbausteine. D. h., dass es ein 256 bit Speicherinterface hat.
5. 2 Jumper. Was diese bringen und ob die auch ins serienreife PCB kommen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Im ganzen das, was man auch vermutet hat


----------



## grabhopser (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Sehr beeindruckend ! 
Wenn es denn stimmt....

Hoffen wir mal des es nicht die X2-Version ist (wobei es nicht danach aussieht ) ^^ 

Oder vllt hoffen wir es doch, wenn man die 300W TDP sieht ^^

Auf jedenfall wird es ein spannender Herbst...........


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Oktober bis November werden sicher sehr spannend.
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93
> 
> Quelle


 
Freu mich schon drauf.

Interessant wird jetzt noch der Verbrauch, die Wärmeentwicklung und natürlich der Preis.

Leistungstechnisch find ich die Steigerung in Ordnung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ich bin gespannt drauf!
ich glaub ich leg mir dan ne hd6850 zu, keine 6770....



> Interessant wird jetzt noch der Verbrauch, die Wärmeentwicklung und natürlich der Preis.
> 
> Leistungstechnisch find ich die Steigerung in Ordnung.


 
naja, ich hoffe es wird wie bei den jetzigen...

kühl, leise, nicht stromhungrig und billig!


----------



## STSLeon (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wenn die Benchmarks wahr sind, dann werden die Karten wirklich der Überflieger und zeigen wieviel Potential in der neuen Architektur steckt. Auf jedenfall sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Infin1ty (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hoffentlich macht AMD nicht den gleichen Fehler wie NVidia
und erkauft sich die Mehrleistung mit nem viel zu hohen
Stromverbrauch  (8/6 Pin klingt schon mal so in der Art.)

Von der Leistung her schon mal Top, aber
den Tag nie vor dem Abend loben


----------



## Deman (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

erinnert an die ersten Benchmarks von Fermi jeder jubelt sie in die höhe und plötzlich tachen Verbrauch und Wärme auf. 
Abwarten Tee trinken. Aber mal ehrlich wer macht bitte solche Benches 4 AA? hallo da schläft meine 480 auch ein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Das macht Lust auf mehr 

Das der Stromverbrauch ansteigt war ziemlich klar, die 32nm Fertigung kann ja leider noch nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## Ezio (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich denke sie werden zur GTX 480 aufschließen bei ähnlichem Verbrauch. 32nm wird es nicht geben, sondern direkt 28nm.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



> Ich denke sie werden zur GTX 480 aufschließen bei ähnlichem Verbrauch.


Da sagt der Bench (wenn er denn stimmen sollte) aber was ganz anderes 
Aber NVidia wird auch bald nachlegen, ich persönlich werde erstmal
bei meiner 5850 bleiben und bis ATI 7* / GeForce GTX6** warten. Crysis 2 / Cod 7 wird auch ohne extreme
Tesslationsleistung spielbar sein.


----------



## thysol (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Die Tesselations Leistung scheint Goettlich zu sein.


----------



## Ezio (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Da sagt der Bench (wenn er denn stimmen sollte) aber was ganz anderes



Nö warum? Ich hab mit meiner 480 ca. gleich viel Punkte in den Benches.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



			
				Ezio`s Sig schrieb:
			
		

> *Gainward GeForce GTX 480 OC @ 900/1800/2025 @ EK-FC480 GTX*



Dazu sag ich mal nichts


----------



## Ezio (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich mein auch ohne OC is klar


----------



## tm0975 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

sehr beeindruckend. nun muß das ganze nur noch stimmen 

habs auch auf dieser seite hier gefunden:

http://www.hardwareboard.eu/threads...n-3D-Mark-Vantage-Crysis-und-Unigine-s-Heaven




Ezio schrieb:


> Nö warum? Ich hab mit meiner 480 ca. gleich viel Punkte in den Benches.


bei 50 bis 100% mehrverbrauch. viel spass!​


----------



## violinista7000 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

man man man, wenn das stimmt, soll sich Nvidia warm anziehen! 

Freut mich sehr für AMD, son Comeback ist dringend nötig auch bei den Prozis. 

700 Beiträge


----------



## DarkMo (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ui ui ui, na hoffentlich nich wirklich auf den spuren fermis ^^ junge junge, wenns die für 300-400 gibt (6870) spar ich auf die zu ^^ hoffentlich wird die nur ned zu stromhungrig. das is son böses argument bei mir ><


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Da sagt der Bench (wenn er denn stimmen sollte) aber was ganz anderes
> Aber NVidia wird auch bald nachlegen, ich persönlich werde erstmal
> bei meiner 5850 bleiben und bis ATI 7* / GeForce GTX6** warten. Crysis 2 / Cod 7 wird auch ohne extreme
> Tesslationsleistung spielbar sein.


Jup, ich werde die nächste Generation auch überspringen, denn mit den ganzen Konsolenports kommt ja nicht viel neues bzw. besseres an Grafik.
Bei der Ati Radeon HD7770 (solange sie so heißt) wirds für mich dann wieder interessant...ups, habe ich ganz vergessen, es heißt ja jetzt AMD Radeon


----------



## Explosiv (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Ati Radeon HD7770 (solange sie so heißt)



Heißen jetzt schon nicht mehr so, wenn dann *AMD* Radeon HD7770 .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Locuza (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

So euphorisch bin ich da leider nicht mehr.  


 Ich denke das sind Fakes, aber die Ergebnisse decken sich ja ungefähr mit dem was man erwartet. Bloß bei Tessellation denke ich mir nicht das man einen Fermi so locker in die Schranken verweist,da hat Nvidia mit ihrer Modulbauweise und 14 Tessellatoren ordentlich vorgelegt.


 Der Schriftzug im Heaven Benchmark ist nicht der gleiche, die  „ 2“ sieht anders aus, als beim Original und ist schmaler, wenn man genau hinguckt.


----------



## serafen (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

... Euphorie ist ja schön und gut, aber diese Mutmaßungen im Vorfeld sind immer sehr amüsant - zweifellos hat AMD mit der Grafikkartensparte und den aktuellen HD5xxx-Modellen einen sehr guten Lauf, spätenstens mit der GTX460er-Serie ist für mich Nvidia (nicht zuletzt wegen PhysX/CUDA) aus Preis-/Leistungssicht interessanter ...


----------



## Eiche (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

komisch das die benchmarks massiv schwanken in 3dmark vantage 6000Punkte mehr wie ein GTX480 und bei Haven +-0% mehr leistung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Der Score beim Vantage beträgt doch nur rund 3000 mehr


> komisch das die benchmarks massiv schwanken in 3dmark vantage 6000Punkte mehr wie ein GTX480 und bei Haven +-0% mehr leistung


dein Benchmark hat kein 4xAA

Aber bei dem Bild könnt ihr schön vergleichen das die Zahlen nicht absolut gleich sind.


----------



## Eiche (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

XD stimmt aber viel isses trozdem nicht


----------



## Locuza (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Naja das würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten.

Wenn der Verbrauch darunter liegt und die Grafikkarte mehr Performance hinlegt, um die 24%, dann ist das doch ein Achtungserfolg. 

Beide Lager haben nur 40 nm zur Verfügung und AMD hat keinen großen Spielraum, Nvidia wohl noch weniger.

Aber ich denke Nvidia würde da nicht tatenlos ein Jahr lang so stehen bleiben und den Chip etwas neu designen, damit mehr Leistung und Übertaktungspotenzial da ist , bei weniger Verbrauch und dabei vllt auf das ein oder andere Feature verzichten, wie bei der 460


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wenn das wirklich stimmt und der Verbrauch nicht wie fermi alle sinnvollen Grenzen sprengt hat AMD erstens NV ganz böse einen gedrückt und den gehypten Fermi in allen Belangen zerlegt und zweitens 350€ an mir eingenommen wenns die irgendwann Karte dafür gibt^^


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hoffentlich bedeutet HD 6xxx nicht den EoL Status für die HD 5xxx. Sind ja an sich serh tolle Karten nur ein Stückchen zu teuer.


----------



## Skysnake (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Was solls denn sonst heisen als EoL für die HD 5xxxer Serie 

Einzig die Lowendkarten werden wohl etwas länger parallel da sein, weil einfach die später eingeführt werden etc. Aber ansonsten ist die 6000er Serie dann halt aktuell und die andere nemme.


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich hoffe ja, sagte ich. AMD muss gemerkt haben, dass die HD 5xxx sich aufgrund der Temps, Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme sehr beliebt gemacht hat und deswegen könnte man mit denen, sofern sie günstiger sind (HD 5850 für 200€, 5870 für 250€) noch ordentlich was reißen.


----------



## Anvil.bw (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich will wissen ob es die GTX 485 bald gibt


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ja udn,w as hat das mit dem thread zu tun?


----------



## tm0975 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Anvil.bw schrieb:


> Ich will wissen ob es die GTX 485 bald gibt



wenn das acuh nur halbwegs stimmt, was sich da mit der radeon 6k-serie andeutet, dann ist die gesamte gtx-4xx - serie ohne daseinsberechtigung, aus technologischer sicht. für ordentlich epreise wird sie natürlich benötigt. richtig interessant wirds dann wieder mit 28 nm, denn dann gibts nicht nur den wettbewerb amd - nvidia sondern auch glofo - tsmc. und erst das verspricht wieder mehr dynamik!

interessanter gehts derweil zum thema hier zu:

3DCenter Forum - AMD - Southern Islands GPUs (wohl 40 nm, 2010) - Seite 40


----------



## chiller93 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, sagte ich. AMD muss gemerkt haben, dass die HD 5xxx sich aufgrund der Temps, Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme sehr beliebt gemacht hat und deswegen könnte man mit denen, sofern sie günstiger sind (HD 5850 für 200€, 5870 für 250€) noch ordentlich was reißen.



naja was heißt ordentlich reißen 

ich denke mal, dass AMD im Moment auch nur durch die "Masse" der verkauften Karten so gut da steht. Denn sooo riesig wird der Gewinn geschätzt pro Karte nicht sein, und bevor die draufzahlen, setzt man die Karten lieber EoL, das war Jahre lang so und wird auch sicher so bleiben.

Einzig beim Lagerleerverkaufen (<- tolles Wort^^) kann man ab und an ein Schnäppchen machen, aber auch selten in letzter Zeit.

Lg


----------



## noghry (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht AMD nicht den gleichen Fehler wie NVidia
> und erkauft sich die Mehrleistung mit nem viel zu hohen
> Stromverbrauch  (8/6 Pin klingt schon mal so in der Art.)
> 
> ...


 
Aber warum denn, die heutigen Radon HD 5870 Karten haben doch auch jeweils einen 8/6 Pin Stecker verbaut, obwohl Sie laut Herstellerangabe nur 188 Watt verbraten. Von daher seh ich die Sache relativ entspannt. Vielleicht rüste ich dann auch mal wieder auf.


----------



## sensitron (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wenn die Benchmarks echt sind, und nicht gefaked wie Unigine-Benchs, sind die Werte echt beeindruckend. Werde mir aufjedenfall eine Karte der neuen Generation zulegen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



noghry schrieb:


> Aber warum denn, die heutigen Radon HD 5870 Karten haben doch auch jeweils einen 8/6 Pin Stecker verbaut, obwohl Sie laut Herstellerangabe nur 188 Watt verbraten. Von daher seh ich die Sache relativ entspannt. Vielleicht rüste ich dann auch mal wieder auf.




*In den Rechner schiel*

Nein 2x 6pin.

Einige OC Versionen ala ASUS Matrix haben einen 8pin, aber die Karten sind doch relativ selten.


----------



## Jan565 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich gehe mal von einer TDP bei der 6870 von 250W aus. Das ist auch nicht zu viel. Wenn man den Benchs glauben kann, ist es schneller und auch sparsamer als die GTX480. EIne X2 Version währe dann der Überflieger schlecht hin. Die TDP wird dann dementsprechend hoch sein, aber auch vertretbar mit der Leistung.


----------



## Skysnake (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ja, die normale 5870 hat "nur" 2x6 Pin. 

Die 2GB Variante und wie schon gesagt einige OC Varianten aber 6+8, die normale aber nicht


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Eine 6850, welche auf dem Leistungsniveau einer GTX480 liegt, dabei kühler und stromsparender ist und zu einem billigeren Preis angeboten wird, wäre einfach klasse.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wahnsinn, wo AMD plötzlich diese Leistung und Effizienz (bis jetzt NOCH) herzaubert. Vorher waren sie immer schlecht, konnten einfach nicht mithalten, quasi die ewigen zweiten. Seit GeForce 8.

Aber jetzt... Jedes Jahr solche gewaltigen Leistungssprünge... Wenn ich jetzt die 6er serie überspringe kann ich ende 2011 wahrscheinlich auf eine HD7850 aufrüsten und hab dann 3-4 fache Leistung. 

Crysis 3 *sabber*....


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wahnsinn, wo AMD plötzlich diese Leistung und Effizienz (bis jetzt NOCH) herzaubert. Vorher waren sie immer schlecht, konnten einfach nicht mithalten, quasi die ewigen zweiten. Seit GeForce 8.

Aber jetzt... Jedes Jahr solche gewaltigen Leistungssprünge... Wenn ich jetzt die 6er serie überspringe kann ich ende 2011 wahrscheinlich auf eine HD7850 aufrüsten und hab dann 3-4 fache Leistung. 

Da könnte es ja mal wieder nen gewaltigen Grafiksprung geben *sabber*....


----------



## weizenleiche (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich find es ziemlich komisch das GPU-Z die Karte schon unterstützt O.o


----------



## STSLeon (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Da scheint es sich wirklich gelohnt zu haben, weder auf die 5XXX noch auf den 4XX Zug aufzuspringen und die GTX 260 noch zu quälen. Wenn die Preise ungefähr gleich bleiben, dann könnte eine 6850 oder 6870 in den Rechner wandern.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich find es ziemlich komisch das GPU-Z die Karte schon unterstützt O.o



Tut GPU-Z doch gar nicht 
Das was zu sehen ist, ist auch bei allen anderen Karten zu sehen, die noch nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## pagani-s (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

amd legt sich bei allen in letzter zeit ganz schön ins zeug ich finds gut das die so eine gute grafikkarte rausbringen werden dann werden die nvidias auch wieder billiger bis die dem was entgegensetzten können
hoffe nur die brauchen nicht wieder solange wie beim letzten mal


----------



## Dr.House (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Egal wieviel Roh-Leistung die neue ATI haben wird, versaut sich ATI alles mit den Treibern 

Auf Papier sind die ATI immer gut, nur in der Praxis happert es an den Treibern ...


----------



## kem2010 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Roh-Leistung die neue ATI haben wird, versaut sich ATI alles mit den Treibern
> 
> Auf Papier sind die ATI immer gut, nur in der Praxis happert es an den Treibern ...



Da haste vollkomen recht, ohne richtig guten support ist eben ein high end gerät nur "die hälfte".......... schade eigentlich  ! ! !


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Bis auf SLETENES nicht-runtertakten bei den ersten 9er treibern und dem BC2 Ladezeitenbug, der auch zügig behoben wurde hatte ich mit keinem Treiber Probleme.

Läuft alles absolut perfekt. 
Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich immer brav deinstalliere, bevor ich den Treiber wechsle... 


Ich bin von nVidia (GF8) auf ATI (5k) gewechselt und hatte vorher auch schon nVidia und ATI.

Läuft alles gleich gut.


----------



## Verminaard (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Roh-Leistung die neue ATI haben wird, versaut sich ATI alles mit den Treibern
> 
> Auf Papier sind die ATI immer gut, nur in der Praxis happert es an den Treibern ...



Ohne jetzt viel laestern zu wollen.
Leider wurde auch in der Vergangenheit auch ein Geschwindigkeitsvorsprung durch nicht so optimale Bildqualitaet erkauft.
Wird leider immer wieder gerne vergessen und da punktet nVidia.

Hoffe das AMD da ein gutes Teil gelingt.
Das die 6xxx jetzt nicht so hochgehypt wird und dann von allen niedergemacht, wenn sie die, evtl zu hoch gesetzten, Erwartungen nicht ganz erfuellt.
Ist ja leider beim Fermi passiert -.-

Bei guten Produkten verschiedener Firmen kann nur der Kunde gewinnen


----------



## kem2010 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Bis auf SLETENES nicht-runtertakten bei den ersten 9er treibern und dem BC2 Ladezeitenbug, der auch zügig behoben wurde hatte ich mit keinem Treiber Probleme.
> 
> Läuft alles absolut perfekt.
> Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich immer brav deinstalliere, bevor ich den Treiber wechsle...
> ...



hab jetzt mal einfach nach den treibern gesucht einmal vom hd 5870 und 470 gtx, bei nvidia kommst halt direkt auf die treiberseite und es gibt nur *EINE *Datei die man herunterladen und installieren muss, das ist einfach ein besserer komfort für den endkunden........

hingegen bei ATI gibts ja nur die 5xxxx Serie und dann siehe Screenshot, welches von den dateien muss ich jetzt herunterladen, nur den treiber oder braucht man da den audiocatalyst....usw auch....? ohne dabei mal alles gelesen zu haben.......


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



kem2010 schrieb:


> hingegen bei ATI gibts ja nur die 5xxxx Serie und dann siehe Screenshot, welches von den dateien muss ich jetzt herunterladen, nur den treiber oder braucht man da den audiocatalyst....usw auch....? ohne dabei mal alles gelesen zu haben.......




Und wo ist jetzt das Problem das man als ATI Kunde zwischen verschiedenen Paketen auswählen kann?
Das erste ist Full mit allem drum dran, steht auch dick drüber und die danach folgenden enthalten nicht alles. Musste halt lesen.

Ich finde es eher positiv das man entscheiden kann was man alles im Paket haben will.
Wer zu faul ist zu lesen, dem kann ich nicht helfen.

Übrigens gelangt man auf deine Seite nur wenn man explizit auf Download geht. Klickt man auf der Startseite auf den aktuellen Treiber gibts nur die aktuelle Full Version zum auswählen...

Also schaff mal keine Probleme wo keine sind.


----------



## KOF328 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

naja also wer hardware verbauen kann aber bei amd den gewünschten treiber nicht findet da läuft was falsch 
hd6k ist für mich uninteressant, als schüler hat man halt nich so viel geld und leistet sich neuste hardware ^^ Bin noch sehr zufrieden mit meiner 5850 und erst bei den hd7k könnte ich persönlich überlegen aufzurüsten


----------



## tm0975 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Roh-Leistung die neue ATI haben wird, versaut sich ATI alles mit den Treibern
> 
> Auf Papier sind die ATI immer gut, nur in der Praxis happert es an den Treibern ...



ich höre es zwar oft, aber bestätigen kann ich es cniht. bin vor 2 jahren auf ati umgestiegen und hatte seit dem 4 karten und viele treiber. bin mit den treibern zufrieden. auf keinen fall schlechter als nvidia.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Probleme hatte ich bisher bei den Treibern auch nicht, daher sehe ich da auch keine Probleme.


----------



## zøtac (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Der Verbrauch wird denk ich unter der 480 bleiben, die wird gekauft wenn se net mehr als ca. 400€ kostet


----------



## ProNoob (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

immer dieser Verbrauch Wahn... wie viel verbraucht die omg soviel...Kraftwerk o.O
Noch vor paar Jahren hats keinen interessiert wie viel Watt der PC verbraucht oda wie viel Sprit das Auto... wir schützen genau dann die Umwelt wenn es schon längst zu spät is

nehmt mir meine Meinung ned übel... wohn noch daheim bei papa und der zahlt den strom 

und dann waren noch die die sich über die lautstärke aufgeregt haben ^^


----------



## Cokebei3Grad (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Vor paar Jahren waren Strom und Sprit auch noch billig!

mann mann mann


----------



## Verminaard (30. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ProNoob hat da nicht so unrecht.
Vor allem wenn sich Leute ueber Grafikkartenverbrauch aufregen aber OC CPU's als 24/7 Setting haben...

najo wird zu sehr OT


----------



## pagani-s (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ich denke mal nicht das die 6870 so sehr vom verbrauch der 5870 abweichen wird


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

sollte der crysis bench echt sein so hat sich kaum was getan gegenüber ne hd5870@894mhz 2gb 


hier crysis bench test von mir


----------



## Shadow Complex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Joa, nur wurde der Crysis-Bench mit einem i7 930 bei 2,8 GHZ durchgeführt und nicht wie bei dir mit einem, der auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet ist. Sind immerhin 50% Prozessortakt, wird wohl Auswirkungen auf die Framerate haben.

Bei dir steht etwas von 3662,5 Average-fps. Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, das soll 36,xx fps bedeuten, so sind 43 fps beachtlich, wenn man zudem bedenkt, dass deine Graka um 5 % ocet ist.
Außerdem handelt es sich ja um eine brandneue Grafikkartengeneration ( joa so neu, dass es sie noch nicht gibt), dass die Treiber wohl nocht nicht angepasst wurden.

Außerdem könnte es sein, dass die 6870 noch mit 1024 MB VRAM auskommen muss, bei fps-Einbrüchen dürfte sie sich wohl nicht so schnell erholen können, was die Average-fps natürlich drückt.

Da ich aber nicht weiß wieviel VRAM die HD 6870 letztendlich haben wird, ist der letzte Abschnitt nur eine Vermutung mit der ich dein Ergebnis und das Ergebnis der mutmaßlichen HD6870 erklären will.


----------



## w00tification (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich hab im Moment keinen Reiz, meine GTX275 in Rente zu schicken. Daher warte ich so oder so noch. Aber es ist richtig spannend zu sehen, dass Nvidia mit Fermi gerade tierisch auf die Fresse fällt. Später Release, hohe Preise, hohe Unterhaltskosten (Strom und Ohrstöpsel) und immer noch nicht in allen Segmenten vertreten. Und AMD plant schon den nächsten Schritt.

Wenn AMD tatsächlich in den nächsten Grafikkarten-Generationen Nvidia überholen und abhängen kann, dann werd ich mir echt überlegen, ob für mich nicht die Zeit kommen wird, als langjähriger Nvidia-Kunde bei AMD einzukaufen ^^ fehlt ja nicht mehr viel bis Ende '11


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

*sabba* will endlich ne hd6870er


----------



## Freestyler808 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



tm0975 schrieb:


> bei 50 bis 100% mehrverbrauch. viel spass!



immer dieser dumme Verbrauch, das sind vllt. 30€ im Jahr



DarkMo schrieb:


> ui ui ui, na hoffentlich nich wirklich auf den spuren fermis ^^ junge junge, wenns die für 300-400 gibt (6870) spar ich auf die zu ^^ hoffentlich wird die nur ned zu stromhungrig. das is son böses argument bei mir ><



die wird gute 500€ zur Einführung kosten sowie eine schlechte Verfügbarkeit haben



Bääängel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bedeutet HD 6xxx nicht den EoL Status für die HD 5xxx. Sind ja an sich serh tolle Karten nur ein Stückchen zu teuer.



so wird es aber sein



AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich find es ziemlich komisch das GPU-Z die Karte schon unterstützt O.o



ist ja gefaked



Dr.House schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Roh-Leistung die neue ATI haben wird, versaut sich ATI alles mit den Treibern
> Auf Papier sind die ATI immer gut, nur in der Praxis happert es an den Treibern ...



die können halt nicht optimieren



zøtac schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch wird denk ich unter der 480 bleiben, die wird gekauft wenn se net mehr als ca. 400€ kostet



mindestens 500


----------



## hwk (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Joa, nur wurde der Crysis-Bench mit einem i7 930 bei 2,8 GHZ durchgeführt und nicht wie bei dir mit einem, der auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet ist. Sind immerhin 50% Prozessortakt, wird wohl Auswirkungen auf die Framerate haben.
> 
> Bei dir steht etwas von 3662,5 Average-fps. Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, das soll 36,xx fps bedeuten, so sind 43 fps beachtlich, wenn man zudem bedenkt, dass deine Graka um 5 % ocet ist.
> Außerdem handelt es sich ja um eine brandneue Grafikkartengeneration ( joa so neu, dass es sie noch nicht gibt), dass die Treiber wohl nocht nicht angepasst wurden.
> ...


ALso ka aber der Unigine Shot zeigt eindeutig auch beim HD 6870 System 4200 MHz an ....


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

@Shadow Complex,

kein problem hier mit standard takt 

und ich glaube nicht das crysis bench mit der hd6870 i7 920@stock gebencht worden ist, wenn schon vantage und unigine auf 4,2ghz gebencht worden sind wieso crysis nicht ?

aber egal jetzt haste es ja gesehen das bei standard takt 0% unterschied zeigt.

und der averang mit ca 7 fps mehr würde kaum mehr performance spüren lassen da beide selben minimum fps haben


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wie war es bei Fermi? 
Alle freuen sich auf die "Übergrafikkarte" die alles da gewesene in den Schatten stellt. 
Fermi (in Form der GTX 480) ist immerhin die schnellste SGPU Grafikkarte! Also sind sie da nicht sooo auf die Fresse gefallen. 



> Gerüchteweise hat ATI für Southern Islands einfach die deutlich verbesserte Raster-Engine von Northern Islands genommen, die Shader-Einheiten aber weitgehend von der aktuellen Radeon HD 5000 Serie benutzt. Damit dürfte Southern Islands in erster Linie in Richtung Effizienzsteigerung des schon vorhandenen gehen, die gleiche Anzahl Hardware-Einheiten sollte auf gleichem Takt also etwas schneller sein als bisher. Gleichzeitig bringt die neue Raster-Engine natürlich auch eine deutlich verbesserte Tesselations-Einheit mit, womit ATI diesbezüglich mit nVidias Fermi-Architektur gleichziehen will – wie gleich, wird man sehen müssen. Viel Platz für eine weitere Steigerung der Anzahl der Shader-Einheiten bleibt da natürlich nicht, selbst wenn die Gerüchteküche derzeit von 1920 Shader-Einheiten beim Cayman-Chip ausgeht.


von 3DCenter.org | 3D-Grafikkarten-Benchmarking, Downloads, News & Reviews

Also soll demnach nur die Effizienz verbessert werden, sowie die Tesellationsleistung auf nVidia Niveau gehoben werden.
Fragt sich, ob da wirklich soviel mehr Power dabei rauskommt. 

Und dann kann man sich ja denken, dass die Leistungsaufnahme auf Niveau einer HD58XX liegt. 
Höhere Effizienz, aber mehr Takt und Rastereinheiten, also wird es auf +- 200W rauslaufen (Meine Vermutung) 

mfg


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

sry leute mir ist grad eben eingefallen das mein config des catalyst nicht auf standard war und mein aamode auf adaptive msaa + 16x af an war 

so hier nochmal crysis bench 

und bin erstaunt von den ergebnis troz i7 930@stock 

da ich 2,8ghz nie betrieben habe 

also wie man schön sieht enweder fake oder hd6870 wird nicht so viel performance bieten in einigen spielen wie man bei crysis schön sieht 

dafür aber sicher in dx11 und tesselation.


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wer braucht bei deinen Bench-Werten noch den Cayman Chip  

Wird für mich auch mal wieder Zeit aufzurüsten entweder GTX48X oder HD68XX... 
Lassen wir das Spiel beginnen


----------



## KrHome (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> immer dieser dumme Verbrauch, das sind vllt. 30€ im Jahr



Rechne mir das bitte mal genau vor. Mein PC (Idle 100 Watt, Last 300 Watt) verursacht 50% meiner jährlichen Stromrechnung und das sind mehrere hundert Euro. Und von der Erhöhung der monatlichen Abschlagszahlung, wenn der Verbrauch dauerhaft um 50-100 Watt steigt, ganz zu schweigen.

Ich kaufe jedenfalls keine Grafikkarte mehr, die mehr als das Vorgängermodell verbraucht. Langsam ist mir meine Kohle einfach zu schade dafür.

Die Tesselationsleistung, sollten die Benches stimmen, beeindruckt mich aber. Immerhin handelt es sich hierbei um einen Hybridchip.


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

@KrHome: Du kaufst eine Grafikkarte für knapp 500 Euro, restliche Hardware für ca 800€ und wunderst dich, wenn die Stromrechnung in die höhe schnellt. Seit dem GT200 von NV sieht man ja, das auch High-End Karten im Idle Stromsparen können. Und die 50 Euro, die mehr fällig werden im Vergleich zur Vorgängergenartion werden auch wieder in FPS ungesetzt  

mfg


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Wer braucht bei deinen Bench-Werten noch den Cayman Chip
> 
> Wird für mich auch mal wieder Zeit aufzurüsten entweder GTX48X oder HD68XX...
> Lassen wir das Spiel beginnen




hehe wenn der crysis bench echt ist dann braucht keiner den cayman wenn er schon mit einer hd5870 2gb bedient ist 

doch was dx11 und tesselation angeht,  dann geh ich dafon aus das hd6870 an der gtx480 vorbeiziehen wird !

und ja lassen wir dann das spiel von vorne los legen in sache neue bench recorde und so 

ansonsten heist es bis dahin gedulden und nicht so viel tee trinken sonst kann man ja kaum noch schlafen und man wird dadurch ungeduldig


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hmm glaube eher nicht, das die erste auf Tesselation ausgelegte Radeon gleich den Platzhirsch vom Spielfeld fegt, rechne mit ca. 70% der GTX480 Leistung in Sachen Tesslation.  Aber alles nur Vermutungen 

Hey sag nix, habe mir vorhin extra ne schöne Karaffe Grünen Tee mit Zitrone gemacht  
Okay, warscheinlich bin ich auch noch deshalb wach... 

mfg


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

jap und laut diversen benchmarks von pcgh haut die 460 auf meiner auflösung 1680x1050 sogar die großen der 58xx reihe in die pfanne was eig das gebiet der 470er wäre und damit rund 100 € mehr ... die 465 kannste in der peife rauchen... und ja ab 57xx  war ati nicht schlecht 
und ich hätte mich beinahe für eine entschieden 5770 oda so...aba dann kam die 460 GLH <3333 perfekt für meine finanziellen ansprüche... oke ich beneide jeden der sich ne 480er leisten kann und nen i7 extreme core und 12gb DDR3 RAM sowie antec gehäuse mit 5 lüftern drin und 1k watt netzteil aba ich hab  nun mal des geld nich für nen über pc ^^


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

okay, okay... Was habe ich verdreht?

Wie dem auch sei, die GTX470 ist ne gute Karte, muss ich sagen, die GTX480 ist teuer, heiß, und laut aber hat Leistung wie Sau! 
Die Leute die diese Karten kaufen (uns eingeschlossen) sollten das aber wissen. Die Fermi´s sind Gott sei Dank im Preis gesunken, jetzt werden sie immer attraktiver, was sie zu ihrem Launch zugegeben nicht unbedingt waren. Die Leute, die maximal leistung wollen kaufen sich 2x HD5970 oder 4x HD5870, zum Fermi Launch gabs noch kein 4-Wege SLI  

Fermi ist schon ein super Stück Technik muss man sagen, aber warum hast du so eine schlecht Meinung von den AMD Chips? Sag bitte nicht, weil sie schlecht sind  

mfg


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Hmm glaube eher nicht, das die erste auf  Tesselation ausgelegte Radeon gleich den Platzhirsch vom Spielfeld fegt,  rechne mit ca. 70% der GTX480 Leistung in Sachen Tesslation.  Aber alles nur Vermutungen





also ich bin fest dafon überzeugt das amd erneut seine hausaufgaben gut gemacht hat !

allein schon das hd6xxx oktober/november kommen soll bzw wenn, sagt dann alles das hd6870 der hd5870 was schuldet und definitiv an gtx480 vorbeiziehen wird bei dx11+tesselation !

sicher auch wegen neue optimierungen + neue features kommen hinzu um die gpu noch atraktiver zu vermarkten als die hd5xxx !

oder es kann sein das amd/ati genug gelitten hat durch den g80 chip und läst jetzt sein wutt krachen und dann auch schön sagen kann rache ist geil 

und amd sicher dann den weinachtsgeschäft erneut für sich bestimmen kann.

ansonsten kann ich mir den schnellen realese der hd6xxx anderst nicht vorstellen warum amd es so eilig hat.


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Der Großteil des Cayman Chips basiert auf dem Cypres XT  
Da wirds schon einige Neuerungen geben, aber an der GTX 4XX zieht da keiner so schnell vorbei...
Fermi wurde im Prinzip für sowas entwickelt 

@ Skysnake: Habe ich mir beim zweiten lesen schon fast gedacht  Naja mann kann aber sagen, er steht hinter SEINER Marke...


----------



## FloW^^ (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

und du hast im kaffeesatz gelesen, dass die islands-reihe nicht für sowas entwickelt wurde?


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ne, ich habs in der Kristallkugel gesehen...



> Gleichzeitig bringt die neue Raster-Engine natürlich auch eine deutlich verbesserte Tesselations-Einheit mit, womit ATI diesbezüglich mit nVidias Fermi-Architektur gleichziehen will – wie gleich, wird man sehen müssen.



Cayman (Southern Islands) ist ein Hybrid aus den Shadereinheiten des Cypress und der Raster Engine der kommenden Nothern Islands Chips... Damit wird man an Tesslationsleistung gut Boden gewinnen aber ich sagte ja, das es eine Vermutung MEINERSEITS ist, das AMD nicht mit dem ersten spezialisierten Chip an Fermi Leistung herankommt.

mfg


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Klar... wie auch immer eigentlich gings hier meines Wissens um die neuen geleakten Benchs zu den Southern Islands Chips, und nicht um GTX4X0 vs HD58X0. 

Ich glaube aber schon, das man als 27 Jähriger Informatikstudent Ahnung von sowas hat


----------



## FrankGTL (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

@back to topic: Sollten die Benches wirklich stimmen (die ich für recht realistisch halte), dann kann sich NVidia warm anziehen.

Ich denke der "größere" bzw. härtere Konkurrent wird die 6770 (Barts) werden. Die hat laut Gerüchten genausoviele Shader (320Shader x4D = 1280) wie eine 5870 (320Shader x 5D = 1600), aber als 4D ausgeführt. Wenn die Auslastung bei den 5D-Shadern wirklich so mies ist, wie vermutet, könnte eine 6770 mit ihrem vermuteten 256bit-Speicherinterface (soll das PCB der 58x-Serie benutzen) ziemlich nah an die Leistung an eine 5850/5870 herankommen und evtl. damit mit einer GTX470 gleichziehen.

Auch wenn die Leistung leicht drunter wäre (knapp 5850-Niveau), selbst dann sieht eine GTX460 alt aus, gesetz den Fall, AMD behält die Preispolitik weiter und die 6770 kostet nicht mehr als 150-180€.


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Der Großteil des Cayman Chips basiert auf dem Cypres XT
> Da wirds schon einige Neuerungen geben, aber an der GTX 4XX zieht da keiner so schnell vorbei...
> Fermi wurde im Prinzip für sowas entwickelt




ich bitte dich, asus matrix hd5870 2gb allein zieht devinitive fast bzw knapp gleich auf mit der gtx480 in allen spielen und an vielen vorbei !

und jetzt komm mir nicht mit unigine heaven da dieser scheiss benchmark tool extrem auf nv optimiert worden ist 

damit das klar ist.

und du zweifelst dann noch an der hd6xxx ?


----------



## ys8008000 (31. August 2010)

Ich zweifle nicht an der HD68XX mir ging es eigentlich um die Tesslationsleistung.

Dass die HD68XX schneller als die GTX480 wird ist ja fast sicher! 
Von Benchmarks halte ich generell nichts... es sind nicht umsonst synthetische Benchmarks. 
Auch Unigine Heaven 

B2T: Bin gespannt auf die nördlichen Inseln, bestimmt schlagen sie die GTX480 um 15%-20%, bin auf NV´s Gegenschlag gespant.

mfg, ciao


----------



## Gamiac (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen dann ne 2te 5850 Toxic zu bekommen für nen coolen Preis und Cross Fire mal ne Chance geben . Hoffentlich sind die Teile so gut das die Preise für die 5850 dann fallen , denn mehr als 150 €uro will ich für die 2te nicht ausgeben müssen .

mfg

Mega


----------



## gecan (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Eine Insel mit zwei HD 6870 und auf ein tiefen knackig scharfes Bild und Mit viel Tesselations + DX11 Leistung und dem 3D + Physx Ready Effect, 

wie mag die Insel heißen 

ringsherum ist ne schööönes Rot Weiss Optik und Jeder NVidias Fanboy sollte einmal reisen 

In das schöööne Southern Island!


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

So, Herrschaften! Ich rate euch, das ihr euch an die Forenregeln haltet. 
Das Fanboy-Gelaber und die Beleidigungen habe ich entfernt, und entsprechende Konsequenzen erteilt. Bleibt also bitte @ Topic, ansonsten gibts Karten und kostenlosen Urlaub! 

Wenn so etwas nochmals passiert, dann *bitte gleich der Moderation melden*, und nicht wieder ein verbales Gefecht im Thread anfangen!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## kuer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



kem2010 schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal einfach nach den treibern gesucht einmal vom hd 5870 und 470 gtx, bei nvidia kommst halt direkt auf die treiberseite und es gibt nur *EINE *Datei die man herunterladen und installieren muss, das ist einfach ein besserer komfort für den endkunden........
> 
> hingegen bei ATI gibts ja nur die 5xxxx Serie und dann siehe Screenshot, welches von den dateien muss ich jetzt herunterladen, nur den treiber oder braucht man da den audiocatalyst....usw auch....? ohne dabei mal alles gelesen zu haben.......


 

Tja da sieht man mal wieder, wer lesen kann ist klar in Vorteil. Es gibt auch bei ATI ein Treiberpacket, wo alles drin ist, genau wie bei NV. Must halt lesen. Nun will aber nicht jeder alles in einem, sondern vieleicht nur der Treiber oder nur die Video Codeks. Und NUN. Das Problem sitzt meist vor dem Rechner.
Zum Abschluss: NV schaft es mit den Treibern, die soooo toll sind, Die Karten lam zu legen (Lüfter Abschaltung) und hat sich oft genug, wie ATI, über den Treiber vorteile verschaft. Sind genug Berichte hier auf PCGH. Also sind beide gleich gut oder schlecht. Der User macht die meisten Probleme.



Sorry für OFF TOP: AT TOP : Ich traue keinem Benche, ohne Seriöse Tests nach der Veröffentlichung der Karte. Ist meist geschummelt und hat selten was mit der realen Leistung zu schaffen. Ich werde warten.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht AMD nicht den gleichen Fehler wie NVidia
> und erkauft sich die Mehrleistung mit nem viel zu hohen
> Stromverbrauch  (8/6 Pin klingt schon mal so in der Art.)
> 
> ...


Im Prinzipg richtig, jedoch muss man auch feststellen, dass die Fermis eigentlich nur dann richtig Leistung brachten, wenn Tessalisation im Spiel war. In normalen Benchmarks war der Vorsprung gegenüber den ATI´s marginal. Wenn also die Benchmarkergebnisse stimmen sollten so arbeiten bei "höchstwarscheinlich" gleicher bzw. weniger Leistung, die AMD´s schneller und somit effektiver.

Auf jeden Fall ist das schon einmal ein beindruckender Blick auf die neue Generation, ich bin sehr gespannt. 

MfG


----------



## C10H15N (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt die 6er serie überspringe kann ich ende 2011 wahrscheinlich auf eine HD7850 aufrüsten und hab dann 3-4 fache Leistung.
> Da könnte es ja mal wieder nen gewaltigen Grafiksprung geben *sabber*....


Solange jeder 3D-Kracher Crossplattform-entwickelt wird-ist gar nichts mit "Sprung"


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



DaStash schrieb:


> Im Prinzipg richtig, jedoch muss man auch feststellen, dass die Fermis eigentlich nur dann richtig Leistung brachten, wenn Tessalisation im Spiel war.


 
Und man darf bezweifeln, das in nächster Zeit viele Spiele großartig auf Tessellation setzen werden.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Und man darf bezweifeln, das in nächster Zeit viele Spiele großartig auf Tessellation setzen werden.


Jup, denke ich auch. Dank der zunehmenden Cross-Pattformentwicklung.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Metro (und BC2 meines Wissens) laufen auch besser auf NV-Karten. Um einen Vergleich zu ziehen, müsste man mehr Spiele heranziehen.


----------



## GTA 3 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Mal ne Frage: Kann es dann sein das die HD 6770 dann fast genau so schnell wird wie eine HD 5850 ?


----------



## facehugger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich hoffe für AMD, das sie für die 6870, wenn sie denn so heißen mag, in Sachen Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung ähnlich gute Ergebnisse liefern können wie mit der 5870. Das wäre mal eine Ansage


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich hoffe das die HD 6870X2/6970/6990 keine Mircroruckler mehr hat wie die alten X2 Karten von ATI.
Oh entschuldigung das heißt dann ja AMD


----------



## Crymes (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Jetzt gibt AMD (ATI) endlich Nvidia zurück, was all die Jahre (HD 2000/3000/4000) umsatzmindernd war, einfach bitter für die grünen Miesen.


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



> Marginal...ja? Cherry picking, ja?



Beginn des neuen Fanboy-Gelabers? "Ja"
Gibts gleich Karten? "Vielleicht" 

Man Leute, hört doch endlich mal damit auf. Ist ja echt schon nicht mehr lustig. Jeder hier weiß was die Stärken und Schwächen der jeweiligen Karten sind (GTX480 & AMD 5870). Das muss hier nicht wieder komplett zerpflückt werden.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht AMD nicht den gleichen Fehler wie NVidia
> und erkauft sich die Mehrleistung mit nem viel zu hohen
> Stromverbrauch  (8/6 Pin klingt schon mal so in der Art.)
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Oh man, zum Glück kann es sich nur noch um ein paar Wochen handeln, bis die Spekulationen hier durch harte Fakten ersetzt werden.


----------



## tm0975 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Rolk schrieb:


> Oh man, zum Glück kann es sich nur noch um ein paar Wochen handeln, bis die Spekulationen hier durch harte Fakten ersetzt werden.



15.10.2010, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe. also noch 6 Wochen, dann gebts endlich wieder fakten.


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



tm0975 schrieb:


> 15.10.2010, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.


 
Ist an diesem Termin ne Messe?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



ProNoob schrieb:


> jap und laut diversen benchmarks von pcgh haut die 460 auf meiner auflösung 1680x1050 sogar die großen der 58xx reihe in die pfanne was eig das gebiet der 470er wäre und damit rund 100 € mehr



Die Tesselationleistung der 460 ist nichts Wert, da du damit trotzdem nicht flüssig spielen kannst. Haste dir mal die Metro 2033 Benches angesehen?

GTX 470 und 480 haben zwar gefühlte 1000% bessere Performance mit aktivem Tesselation, aber spielbar ist das ganze immer noch nicht wirklich. Ob man nen Shooter mit 2 FPS oder 25 FPS spielt ist doch egal, beides ist unerträglich. Und wer kauft sich eine 500€ Graka um mit 25 FPS zu spielen? Da verzichtet man lieber auf Tesselation und schon ist der Vorsprung auf die HD 5800er verpufft.


----------



## The-GeForce (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Die Tesselationleistung der 460 ist nichts Wert, da du damit trotzdem nicht flüssig spielen kannst. Haste dir mal die Metro 2033 Benches angesehen?
> 
> GTX 470 und 480 haben zwar gefühlte 1000% bessere Performance mit aktivem Tesselation, aber spielbar ist das ganze immer noch nicht wirklich. Ob man nen Shooter mit 2 FPS oder 25 FPS spielt ist doch egal, beides ist unerträglich. Und wer kauft sich eine 500€ Graka um mit 25 FPS zu spielen? Da verzichtet man lieber auf Tesselation und schon ist der Vorsprung auf die HD 5800er verpufft.



Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich noch so skeptisch bin bei der ganzen Sache. Klar, die Nvidia Karten sind auf dieses Feature optimiert und ATi... äh AMD zieht jetzt nach, aber ist dieser Leistungszuwachs mit aktiver Tesselation wirklich den Preis wert? Den wenn eine HD6870 mit aktiver Tesselation nurnoch mit FPS-Raten nahe der Spielbarkeitsgrenze Aufwarten kann, lohnt es sich nicht, dafür 300€ und mehr hinzulegen.

Mich interessieren ohnehin nur die etwas schwächeren Modelle (vorallem die HD6850) da meine CPU mit einer schnelleren Karte ohnehin nicht mehr mithalten kann.


----------



## KrHome (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> @KrHome: Du kaufst eine Grafikkarte für knapp 500 Euro, restliche Hardware für ca 800€ und wunderst dich, wenn die Stromrechnung in die höhe schnellt.


Nö mache ich beides nicht. 



> Seit dem GT200 von NV sieht man ja, das auch High-End Karten im Idle Stromsparen können. Und die 50 Euro, die mehr fällig werden im Vergleich zur Vorgängergenartion werden auch wieder in FPS ungesetzt


Die GTX480 verbraucht Idle im Dual Monitor Betrieb (welchen ich nutze) ca. 100 Watt alleine. Die Radeons sind mit derzeit 40 Watt noch deutlich besser, aber weit entfernt von optimal. Von den Herstellerangaben sind beide, wenn man die vorhandenen Monitoranschlüsse auch nutzt, weit entfernt.

Mehr als Benchmarks interessiert mich derzeit deshalb eher die Chipgröße der HD6000. Wie hat man es geschafft die DX11 Performance im Verhältnis zur Komplexität zu erhöhen?!


----------



## fuddles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Es wurde zwar schon angesprochen, aber die Benchmarks sind ganz klar Fakes.
Das sehe ich trotz niedriger Auflösung am Monitor und einer Brille. 
Hab mir die Bilder der Benchmarks ausgeschnitten und mit echten übereinander gelegt.
( Alternativ STRG + Mausrad im Brwoser drehen / vergrößern )*

Diese Benchmarks der 6870 sind sowas von gefaked *


----------



## FloW^^ (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

dann mach mal vergleichs-screenshots und kringel die änderungen ein.


----------



## fuddles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Lol ich speicher den Müll doch nicht und nochmal kein Bock. Kannste schön selbst machen wenn du das sehen willst.

Im Thread hat das außerdem schon jemand mal gemacht beim Unigine ( also ruhig mal so einen Thread auch ganz durchlesen, machen andere auch )
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2162227-post23.html


----------



## Dr. Kucho (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



fuddles schrieb:


> *
> Diese Benchmarks der 6870 sind sowas von gefaked *



Das gleiche hat man vor genau einem Jahr auch gesagt, als der Release der 5870 bevor stand. Am Ende hat sich herausgestellt, dass alle Leaks korrekt waren.

Vor dem Fermi Release haben auch alle gesagt, die Thermi-Gerüchte wäre Fakes. Wie es ausging wissen ja jetzt alle.


----------



## tm0975 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist an diesem Termin ne Messe?



nein, aber ich meine, es bei heise, fudzilla und im ati-forum gelesen zu haben or einigen tagen. im november soll das ganze dann kaufbar sein. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



fuddles schrieb:


> *
> Diese Benchmarks der 6870 sind sowas von gefaked *


So lange "du" nichts belegst ist und bleibt das eine Behauptung, mehr nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Eiche (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das gleiche hat man vor genau einem Jahr auch gesagt, als der Release der 5870 bevor stand. Am Ende hat sich herausgestellt, dass alle Leaks korrekt waren.
> 
> Vor dem Fermi Release haben auch alle gesagt, die Thermi-Gerüchte wäre Fakes. Wie es ausging wissen ja jetzt alle.


ich würde es AMD gönnen wenn sie 10% mehr leistung schaffen würden wie fermi XD aber es bleibt dabei man brauch den richtigen rechner, die abwärme wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen und auch das nötige geld für solche hardware
Da währe da noch der RAM bug der graue streifen verursacht wovon viele GDDR5 AMD grafikkarten betroffen sind


----------



## fuddles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange "du" nichts belegst ist und bleibt das eine Behauptung, mehr nicht.
> 
> MfG



Solange ich nichts belegt bin... hä was?^^

Eine Behauptung ist das von mir, hab ja auch nicht anderes *behauptet* 

Aber wer das beim Unigine Vergleich im Post 23 nicht selbst sieht, selbst Schuld. Tagträumen ist ja eigentlich auch ne schöne Sache.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Heißen jetzt schon nicht mehr so, wenn dann *AMD* Radeon HD7770 .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Les mal zuende

MfG,
Einer von Vielen


----------



## GaraNT (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Mh wenn das mit dem DX11 Benchmark schonmal ein Ausblick auf die Tessellationsleistung ist, dann freu ich mich schon auf die HD 7xxx und GTX 5xx -reihe, auf das die Entwickler dann mehr auf DX11 setzen und die Leistung trotz alledem reichen wird für flüssige Frameraten unter extreme Tessellation, auch wenn die Spiele nicht zu 100% Optimiert sind.

Ach und @fuddles ich kann da keinen unterschied im Bild von Post #23 sehen also bitte ich dich das näher zu erläutern.


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ruhig bleiben Leute!  Ihr werdet euch doch wegen einer Grafikkarte nicht in die Haare kriegen. 

Wenn die Benches wahr sind, dann "Hut ab AMD".
Wenn nicht kann man auch nix machen. 
Ich denke mal die nächsten Wochen werden vielleicht etwas aufschlussreicher werden. 
Und "Ja", ich bin genau so neugierig und gespannt wie ihr.


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn die Benches wahr sind, dann "Hut ab AMD".


Insbesondere unter dem Aspekt gesehen das diese Karte nur den Vorgänger der eigentlichen "neuen" Generation darstellt.  

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Stimmt. Wenn das wahr sein sollte, dann könnte AMD mit den neuen Karten einen auf ganz großes Kino machen. 

Mal sehen wann die ersten offiziellen Benches auftauchen.


----------



## streega (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Eine Karte nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



DaStash schrieb:


> Insbesondere unter dem Aspekt gesehen das diese Karte nur den Vorgänger der eigentlichen "neuen" Generation darstellt.
> 
> MfG


 
Weis man eigentlich, inwieweit sich Southern-I. von Northern-I. unterscheiden wird?


----------



## Shadow Complex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Öhm also den einzigen Chiptakt vom prozessor sehe ich beim Unigine-Benchmark und da steht i7 930 @ 2,80 GHZ, also stock. Und das mit dem 2 GB Puffer und Erholen von Min Fps meinte ich so: Sie stürzen zwar villeicht beide auf die selbige niedrige fps-Anzahl ein, die 2 GB-Karte erholt sich aber schneller. Also läuft sie schneller wieder auf Avg-fps, was diese wiederum weniger stark senkt. ^^ Verstanden?


----------



## fuddles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Da ja einige es nicht sehen bitteschön.

Schaut auch insbesondere die 2 an. Da sieht man es sofort und wer das bei der Vergrößerung immer noch nicht sieht sollte sich eine Brille kaufen. Die Pixelanzahl der grauen Schrift sind exakt gleich viele und die der orangenen Schrift sind unterschiedlich viele. Na klingelts?

Max FPS oben sind die der GTX 480
Max FPS unten sind der der angeblichen 6870


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Weis man eigentlich, inwieweit sich Southern-I. von Northern-I. unterscheiden wird?


Mh, ich weiß es jedenfalls noch nicht. Müsste man mal recherchieren oder Explosiv fragen, der steht dem Thema ja etwas näher. 



fuddles schrieb:


> Da ja einige es nicht sehen bitteschön.
> 
> Schaut auch insbesondere die 2 an. Da sieht man es sofort und wer das  bei der Vergrößerung immer noch nicht sieht sollte sich eine Brille  kaufen. Die Pixelanzahl der grauen Schrift sind exakt gleich viele und  die der orangenen Schrift sind unterschiedlich viele. Na klingelts?
> 
> ...


576% Vergrößerung in Photoshop, ausgehend von deinem geposteten Bild, zeigen sowohl die gleiche Versalhöhe des  Schriftgrades als auch den gleichen Schriftschnitt auf. Behauptung  widerlegt und so BTT please!

MfG


----------



## fuddles (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Na ich hab dazu wenigstens ein Bild du bist mal wieder am behaupten....

Aber Hopfen und Malz, prost.


----------



## Hakenden (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die neue HD serie von Amd : !
Und diesmal kauf ich mir die HD6870 anstatt 50  !

Dann kann ich endlich mal meine HD5850 in rente schicken nach fast ein Jahr  !


----------



## GTA 3 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Respekt AMD , das einizge was ich hoff ist das es wirklich keinen 8 Pin Stecker hat. Ich mach mir langsam sorgen das dann mein BQ PP 530watt nicht langt.


----------



## Eiche (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Öhm also den einzigen Chiptakt vom prozessor sehe ich beim Unigine-Benchmark und da steht i7 930 @ 2,80 GHZ, also stock. Und das mit dem 2 GB Puffer und Erholen von Min Fps meinte ich so: Sie stürzen zwar villeicht beide auf die selbige niedrige fps-Anzahl ein, die 2 GB-Karte erholt sich aber schneller. Also läuft sie schneller wieder auf Avg-fps, was diese wiederum weniger stark senkt. ^^ Verstanden?


4,2ghz sind stock aha  und eher nicht


----------



## der_flamur (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich seh schon einen schönen K*R*ampf für NV, denn ich glaub, so schnell können die nicht nachlegen.
Aber die AMD Radeon 6k könnte schon ein gutes Stück vorraus sein als NV.
Nur mein Problem wird jetz sein: Die Generation wird bei mir leider übersprungen(hab ne GTX460 geplant zu bestellen).


----------



## DarkMo (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

diese glaubenskriege immer. und ich sag mal so: wenn auch vllt kein quantensprung im grafischen bereich erfolgt, da nur konsolen mist gebaut wird, so kann man aber immer besser downsampeln un auf herkömmliches aa pfeiffen ^^ grade auch für ältere aber gern gespielte titel sicher nich uninteressant (da das neue zu 90% ja eh rotz is ^^).

un wegen diesen contra stromsparfimmel argumenten: "ja vor 10 jahren hat das auchnoch keinen gejuckt"... vor 10 jahren waren die menschen au noch ned so "schlau" wie heute  wem das thema immernoch egal is zeigt eigentlich nur, das er lernresitent is - oder schlichtweg noch zu jung. der raubbau an der natur nimmt von jahr zu jahr größere dimensionen an. so langsam schlägt das zurück. wälder für ne hübsche mahagonioptik im auto werden abgeholzt, kinderspielzeug fürn euro 20 wird in china gefertigt un per schiff nach deutschland geschippert?! die umweltverschmutzung im meer wird sicher au ned besser und die liste lässt sich schier ins unendliche fortsetzen.

man kann sicher nich von heut auf morgen alle probleme lösen, aber beim "kleinen mann" fängts nunmal an. ohne den einzelnen gäbs keinen staat, kein noch so starkes heer, keine industrie, keine wirtschaftliche macht... und auch der einzelne produziert in seiner summe nach dem motto "auch kleinvieh macht mist" unmengen an müll zum bsp. somit sind auch beim "kleinen mann" große dinge bewirkbar, wenn sich jeder nur ein bischen zusammen reisst.

das nächste problem is halt auch, das gerade im sinne der umwelt die folgen wohl erst rund 30 jahre nach der ursache zutage treten. sprich, wenn wir heute mit sparen anfangen, haben wir erst ca 30 jahre später was davon. ein psychologisches problem ^^

aber egal, back to topic: ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten monate und hoffe, das sich das ganze ordentlich entwickelt un ned als propaganda entlarvt wird ^^ ich will endlich ma ne gescheite graka :/


----------



## Explosiv (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



fuddles schrieb:


> Die Pixelanzahl der grauen Schrift sind exakt gleich viele und die der orangenen Schrift sind unterschiedlich viele. Na klingelts?



Andere Zahlen--->andere Pixel-Anzahl, klingelts ?
Nunja, mir aber auch total  , weil ...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GTA 3 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Oh man.. also ich halt mich an die Benchmarks fest. Damals war es bei der HD5000 genau so und es kamm auch so raus. Ich hoffe nur das des mit dem 8 Pin nicht stimmt.


----------



## moe (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

das hört sich ja gut an.
dann gibts ja bald die 5xxx grakas für günstig geld.


----------



## Sionix (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



moe schrieb:


> das hört sich ja gut an.
> dann gibts ja bald die 5xxx grakas für günstig geld.



darauf freue ich mich auch schon. eine 5870 für 250taler wäre scho nicht schlecht


----------



## GTA 3 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Sionix schrieb:


> darauf freue ich mich auch schon. eine 5870 für 250taler wäre scho nicht schlecht


und dann noch mit 2 GB!


----------



## Shadow Complex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hmm, naja hoffen wir letztendlich einfach, dass AMD da mal wieder der große Wurf gelingt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Es sind neue Render Videos aufgetaucht:

ASUS ROG
Radeon 6800 Series <-- besonders interessant


----------



## totovo (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es sind neue Render Videos aufgetaucht:
> 
> ASUS ROG
> Radeon 6800 Series <-- besonders interessant



Boar

Das Kühlkonzept ist ja mal geil, ist ja vollkommen neu entwickelt!

wird das der Standardt Kühler?


----------



## God-Among-Insects (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ich würd sagen das meiste machen die 204GB/s Bandbreite. das sind ca 35% mehr als in einer normalen 5870.ein Höherer Chiptakt duch mehr Spannung (wie bei der 4890) und eine 6870 ist geboren.


----------



## Gast20141127 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Könnte nächstes Jahr eine gute Zeit werden für AMD, wenn auch die neue CPU Architektur leistungstechnisch mit Intel mithält.
Im Mobilbereich gehts ja endlich auch mal vorwärts.
Sollten die Screens echt sein scheint im kommenden N.I. Design einiges Potential zu stecken.
Dann noch der 28nm Prozess zum Stromsparen.
Die Zeiten für die Konkurenz wird härter, schön für uns Kunden durch fallende Preise.
Wobei eine GeForce2 GTS 64MB auch schon mal an der 1000DM Grenze gekratzt hat. 

Ein bisschen erschreckt hat mich allerdings der RAM-Takt.
Da sind 8+6 Pin Stromstecker kein Wunder.
Hoffentlich wird das mal keine pfeifende 40nm Herdplatte...
aber wie heisst es so schön: Computer mit Wasser sind krasser


----------



## False_Project (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es sind neue Render Videos aufgetaucht:
> 
> ASUS ROG
> Radeon 6800 Series <-- besonders interessant



Sieht mal echt gut aus. Mit so einem Kühlkonzept wären Temperaturprobleme im SLI/Crossfire, wie mit einem normalen Radiallüfter aus der Welt geschafft. 

Hoffentlich ist nur der relativ kleine Durchmesser des Lüfters nicht hinderlich, sodass die Drehzahl erhöht werden muss. Das könnte ein lauter Spaß werden.
Aber im Moment weiß man noch nicht wie viel mehr oder weniger Durchsatz so ein Lüfter hat.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



totovo schrieb:


> Boar
> 
> Das Kühlkonzept ist ja mal geil, ist ja vollkommen neu entwickelt!
> 
> wird das der Standardt Kühler?



Es sieht so aus als wäre das der Referenzkühler. 
Ist natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen was da irgendwo Fernöstlich auftaucht 



God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> ich würd sagen das meiste machen die 204GB/s Bandbreite. das sind ca 35% mehr als in einer normalen 5870.ein Höherer Chiptakt duch mehr Spannung (wie bei der 4890) und eine 6870 ist geboren.




Ganz so einfach ist es sicher nicht, oder wie passt in deine Behauptung die doppelte Tesselations-leistung?

AMD hat bereits bestätigt das die Karte ein Zwischending ist zwischen Evergreen und Northern Island.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es sind neue Render Videos aufgetaucht:
> 
> ASUS ROG
> Radeon 6800 Series <-- besonders interessant



YouTube - NEW ATI 6000 SERIES - ASUS ROG 6870-
YouTube - NEW ATI RADEON HD 6000 SERIES
"This is just a concept design i made in 3ds max 2009."

Außerdem steht da überall fett "ATI"... 

Ich denke, das sagt alles. ^^


----------



## False_Project (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> YouTube - NEW ATI 6000 SERIES - ASUS ROG 6870-
> YouTube - NEW ATI RADEON HD 6000 SERIES
> "This is just a concept design i made in 3ds max 2009."
> 
> ...



Eigentlich schade!!
Sah vielversprechend aus


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ja, der Typ macht wirklich schöne Videos, keine Frage! AMD sollte ihn vielleicht einstellen und in die Marketingabteilung stecken oder so.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus als wäre das der Referenzkühler.
> Ist natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen was da irgendwo Fernöstlich auftaucht
> 
> 
> ...


 

da hast du recht aber theoretisch wäre es so möglich


----------



## derP4computer (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich finde einfach 250€ und aufwärts für eine HD5850 total verrückt. 
Und ich glaube auch nicht das eine HD6850 auch nur in der Nähe davon sein wird, eher deutlich drüber.
Es mangelt nicht an Kohle, mehr an Überzeugung und Überlegung ............ ach was kann man sich davon alles leisten.
Sicher wird die HD6000 Serie leistungsstärker sein als ihr Vorgänger, egal ob AMD oder ATI ..... Radeon, egal ob NVIDIA das nachsehen hat.
Meine HD5850 ................. wann auch immer ich sie bekomme (ein jahr, zwei jahre, drei jahre) wird max. 100€ kosten, mehr nicht.
Ich freue mich schon heute .............. und sammele Treiber. 
MfG


----------



## Gast20141127 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach 250€ und aufwärts für eine HD5850 total verrückt.


 und überhaupt wenn man bedenkt das die zum Launch für unter 200 zu haben war...

Die Rendervideos sind ganz nett mehr aber auch nicht. Es sind ja keine Firmen-Studien.
Aber irgendwas muss sich bei der Kühlung tun, die Hitze muss aus dem Gehäuse.
Ich finde ja die beleuchtete Asus-Logo ganz schick,
doch leider hat mein Bigtower kein Fenster. (nach Flex und Dremel umguck..) 
Und auch die Graka schaut immer noch nach unten!
Das war dann wohl nichts mit BTX ...


----------



## caty60 (1. September 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Da sagt der Bench (wenn er denn stimmen sollte) aber was ganz anderes
> Aber NVidia wird auch bald nachlegen, ich persönlich werde erstmal
> bei meiner 5850 bleiben und bis ATI 7* / GeForce GTX6** warten. Crysis 2 / Cod 7 wird auch ohne extreme
> Tesslationsleistung spielbar sein.


 

Eeeeexakt.Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen



Explosiv schrieb:


> Andere Zahlen--->andere Pixel-Anzahl, klingelts ?
> Nunja, mir aber auch total  , weil ...
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Kööööööööööstlichderen Sorgen hätt´ich auch gern,ehrlich.Behämmert.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Roh-Leistung die neue ATI haben wird, versaut sich ATI alles mit den Treibern
> 
> Auf Papier sind die ATI immer gut, nur in der Praxis happert es an den Treibern ...



seit wann?
Ich habe mehr Ärger mit der GTX 460 oder der GTX 250, als mit der 5870 bzw. die 7 Generationen davor.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Seit wann gibt es eine GTX 250 wenn man Fragen darf?
Ist die Neu?? ;D


----------



## Lower (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wie gut die 6870 auch sein mag, ATI/AMD kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Nvidia hat einfach eine viel bessere Bildqualität.

Ich bereue den Wechsel zur GTX480, von der HD5870, überhaupt nicht. Da sie sowieso auf Wakü umgerüstet wurde ist die Lautstärke kein Problem mehr 

aber ne interessante Karte scheint sie schon zu werden!


----------



## GTA 3 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Aha und das wollt jetzt jeder wissen!


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Lower schrieb:


> Ich bereue den Wechsel zur GTX480, von der HD5870, überhaupt nicht. Da sie sowieso auf Wakü umgerüstet wurde ist die Lautstärke kein Problem mehr



Dass Geld haettest du auch sinnvoller investieren koennen.


----------



## totovo (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Lower schrieb:


> Wie gut die 6870 auch sein mag, ATI/AMD kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Nvidia hat einfach eine viel bessere Bildqualität.
> 
> Ich bereue den Wechsel zur GTX480, von der HD5870, überhaupt nicht. Da sie sowieso auf Wakü umgerüstet wurde ist die Lautstärke kein Problem mehr
> 
> aber ne interessante Karte scheint sie schon zu werden!



AMD sollte mehr in Propagandamaßnahmen investieren...

bei einigen scheint das so einzuschlagen, dass sie glatt meinen es auch zu sehen


----------



## Explosiv (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Aha und das *w*ollt jetzt jeder wissen!



Wohl eher *s*ollte, anstatt *w*ollte  !

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



totovo schrieb:


> AMD sollte mehr in Propagandamaßnahmen investieren...
> 
> bei einigen scheint das so einzuschlagen, dass sie glatt meinen es auch zu sehen


Ich sehe Ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Unterschied der Bildquali, obwohl PCGH das jedes Mal anpreist.
Wobei ich trotzdem nVidia besser finde, gerade die Features von nv Sind Klasse, also PhysX, CUDA...


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich sehe Ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Unterschied der Bildquali, obwohl PCGH das jedes Mal anpreist.



Ich finde dass mit der Bildqualitaet ist Haarspalterei.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Mit genung AA/AF hat man immer gute Bildquali, aber das ist dann auch die Holzhammer Methode.
Trotzdem hat nVidia definitiv die besseren Features, und besseren Treiber - Hier spreche ich aus Erfahrung (Stichwort Anno 1404)


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich sehe Ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Unterschied der Bildquali, obwohl PCGH das jedes Mal anpreist.



Ich damals nach meinem Umstieg von der 8800GTS auch nicht, außer dass ich jetzt endlich genug Power für AA habe! 
Gibs dazu denn Vergleichsscreens?


----------



## V!PeR (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wenn es denn wirklich stimmen sollte,dann ist die steigerung mehr,als ok...
Bin mal gespannt was da auf uns zukommt....und was dann noch von Nvidia kommt.


----------



## Krabbat (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

sieht eh jeder anders
der eine sagt dies und das sieht schlecht aus und der andere sagt, dass er gerade dies und das besonders gut findet und das andere alles schlecht ist

aber davon abgesehen
ich binn schon etwas erstaunt über die leistungssteigerung
falls sie wirklich so extrem hoch ist, trotz gleichem herstellungsprozess, dann ist das echt klasse
vor allem für die verbraucher, die dann mit kampfpreisen seitens nvidia rechnen dürfen, so wie es amd momentan im prozessormarkt macht

ich finde das jedenfall hochinteressant, man sollte allerdings vorsichtig sein, denn teilweise sieht die steigung doch sehr hoch aus, vielleicht zu hoch um wahr zu sein


----------



## totovo (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mit genung AA/AF hat man immer gute Bildquali, aber das ist dann auch die Holzhammer Methode.
> Trotzdem hat nVidia definitiv die besseren Features, und besseren Treiber - Hier spreche ich aus Erfahrung (Stichwort Anno 1404)



Anno 1404?

das musst du mir genauer erläutern, Ich habe mit Anno noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## zøtac (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Das Kuehlkonzept sieht vielversprechend aus, aber das dachte man bei der 5800FX auch 
Ne Gewisse Aehnlichkeit ist ja nicht zu leugnen...


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



totovo schrieb:


> Anno 1404?
> 
> das musst du mir genauer erläutern, Ich habe mit Anno noch nie Probleme gehabt


Bei mir tritt immer die Selbe scheiß* auf wenn ich anno 1404 mit ATi zocken will, egal ob 4890/5850.
Es ist im Prinzip wie wenn du Microruckler hast, also z.B 3 ATi Gpus. Habe Anno schon auf V1.2 geupdated ohne erfolg, Treiber ist der 10.7.
Mit meinen nVidida tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf, übrigens das Problem findest du auch unter Google.de ;D.
P.S Fraps quittiert mir Durschnitllich 44 FPS. Einstellung ist alles nach rechts mit 8xAA unter 1280x1024 (Moni ist defekt ;D)


----------



## thysol (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Bei mir tritt immer die Selbe scheiß* auf wenn ich anno 1404 mit ATi zocken will, egal ob 4890/5850.
> Es ist im Prinzip wie wenn du Microruckler hast, also z.B 3 ATi Gpus. Habe Anno schon auf V1.2 geupdated ohne erfolg, Treiber ist der 10.7.
> Mit meinen nVidida tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf, übrigens das Problem findest du auch unter Google.de ;D.
> P.S Fraps quittiert mir Durschnitllich 44 FPS. Einstellung ist alles nach rechts mit 8xAA unter 1280x1024 (Moni ist defekt ;D)



Dass problem habe ich auch. Dass kommt bei mir aber nur beim scrollen vor. Dass fuehlt sich dann so an als haette mann 3 FPS.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wenn diese Benchmarks echt sind, dann bekommt nV aber gehörig den Hintern versohlt. 
Davon müssten die sich erstmal erholen, jedoch hoffe ich nicht, dass sie AMD so dermaßen unterlegen sein werden wie einst ATi nVidia unterlegen war.


----------



## GTA 3 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich ertrags nicht mehr mit dier 4200 Onboard Mafia II zu spielen. Ganz niedrige Auflösung alles auf Aus oder Niedrig,, bäääähhh. Ich will endlich die neuen AMD Grafikkarten!!!


----------



## Sairez (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Klar... wie auch immer eigentlich gings hier meines Wissens um die neuen geleakten Benchs zu den Southern Islands Chips, und nicht um GTX4X0 vs HD58X0.
> 
> Ich glaube aber schon, das man als 27 Jähriger Informatikstudent Ahnung von sowas hat



Wer *27 Jahre* an einem Informatikstudium hängt, der hat def. *keine* Ahnung. 

Anyway, sollten die HD6xxx Karten nur mit 1GB Ram daher kommen ist es eh essig mit der ach so tollen Tesselationleistung, zumin bei Metro, hoffe es wird nicht an solchen Kleinigkeiten scheitern.
Aber dazu müssten ja auch die Benchmarks real sein, wobei man ja nicht unbedingt behaupten kann, die Radeon Hd 6xxx hätte eine höhere Tesselationleistung, vielleicht wird die GTX 480 ja nur durch andere Faktoren limitiert, siehe Shaderleistung usw.

Aber was solls, in 2 Monaten ist es ja soweit, nur kann ich nicht so lange warten.


----------



## 3-way (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Mit 1 GB braucht die Karten keiner 

Das geht bei der 5770 oder 5830 noch okay aber im heutigen Zeitalter wo viele Games die 1GB locker knacken, sollten zumindest bei den High-End Karten mehr Ram verbaut sein!


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



thysol schrieb:


> Dass problem habe ich auch. Dass kommt bei mir aber nur beim scrollen vor. Dass fuehlt sich dann so an als haette mann 3 FPS.


Dieses Scrollproblem tritt bei Nvidia GPU´s laut diverser Forenbeiträge genauso auf, folglich ist das ein Problem des Spieles und nicht der GPU-Treiber.

Ich finde diese Diskussion über bessere Bildquallität und bessere Treiber total sinnlos. Es gibt bei beiden Herstellern Probleme in der Treiberabstimmung bei bestimmten Produkten. Und das die einen mehr als die anderen davon betroffen sind wird hier öfter mal behauptet aber nachweisen lässt sich das in keinem Fall. Ich nutze beide Hersteller und kann weder bei dem einen noch bei dem anderen Vorteile in der Treiberoptimierung oder bessere Bildquallität feststellen.

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



3-way schrieb:


> Mit 1 GB braucht die Karten keiner
> 
> Das geht bei der 5770 oder 5830 noch okay aber im heutigen Zeitalter wo viele Games die 1GB locker knacken, sollten zumindest bei den High-End Karten mehr Ram verbaut sein!




Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass 2 GB nicht mal in Full HD viel bringen?


----------



## Skysnake (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Die Anforderung an den RAM steigt aber und wird mit viel Tesselation wohl weiter steigen. In Metro 2033 ist es ja der Unterschied zwischen Spielbar und unspielbar ob du 1 GB hast odeer 1,2/1,5GB


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Das schlimme/tolle (je nachdem wie man es auslegt) sind ja bei Games die HD-Mods. Je höher da die gewählte Auflösung ist, umso schneller geht die Karte in die Knie. 
Langsam aber sicher werden sich 2GB-VRAM durchsetzen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ich hoffe es doch. will endlich ne 2gig karte besitzen können *g*

bt: beim schotten (un geizhals sicher au) is die kategorie schon aufgeführt (6700) - allerdings noch leer *wein*
Radeon HD 6700 Serie - Hardware im Preisvergleich


----------



## mixxed_up (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das schlimme/tolle (je nachdem wie man es auslegt) sind ja bei Games die HD-Mods. Je höher da die gewählte Auflösung ist, umso schneller geht die Karte in die Knie.
> Langsam aber sicher werden sich 2GB-VRAM durchsetzen.




Für den Normalanwender reichen 1 GB. Für alle anderen gibt es die 2 GB Karten, also whats the problem?


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



> Für den Normalanwender reichen 1 GB. Für alle anderen gibt es die 2 GB Karten, also whats the problem?



Wenn weiter solche Spiele wie Metro 2033 kommen, wirds richtig lustig werden. 
Ich seh ja jetzt schon die Threads vor mir: "Hilfe, es ruckelt!"

Für mich als HD-Mod-Fan muss es eine mit 2GB sein. Könnte aber auch an den 3 Monitoren liegen.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn weiter solche Spiele wie Metro 2033 kommen, wirds richtig lustig werden.
> Ich seh ja jetzt schon die Threads vor mir: "Hilfe, es ruckelt!"
> 
> Für mich als HD-Mod-Fan muss es eine mit 2GB sein. Könnte aber auch an den 3 Monitoren liegen.




Meine 5870 wird auch mit 2 GB VRAM nicht für die Mods reichen, also egal.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das schlimme/tolle (je nachdem wie man es auslegt) sind ja bei Games die HD-Mods. Je höher da die gewählte Auflösung ist, umso schneller geht die Karte in die Knie.
> Langsam aber sicher werden sich 2GB-VRAM durchsetzen.


Eben, vor 2-3 Jahren reichten noch 512 MB V-Ram vollkommen aus und heute sind bei aktuellen Grakas 1GB V-Ram Standard. Nach unten wird es sicherlich nicht gehen... Epics Marc Reign hatte ja schon damals beim Erscheinen von UT3 Karten mit 2GB V-Ram und mehr gefordert!


----------



## Namaker (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



facehugger schrieb:


> Epics Marc Reign hatte ja schon damals beim Erscheinen von UT3 Karten mit 2GB V-Ram und mehr gefordert!


...und trotzdem sind bei fast jedem Spiel mit UE3 die Texturen nicht viel höher aufgelöst als das Display eines Taschenrechners


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Also auf der 3. Unterseite der Benchmark da hat Nvidia sogar einen kleinen Vorteil da die CPU der Nvidia Karte um 260MHz schneller ist...

Also ein 8Pin Stromsteckern und ein 6Pin Stromstecker die hat meine GTX 280 auch und warum soll eine neuere AMD Grafikkarte das nicht haben dürfen...
das verstehe wer will. Vor allem wenns ja von meiner die übernächste Gernation schon ist...

Man kauft sich ein Prunkstück neuester Technologie und beschwert sich anschliessend über ein zuviel an Stromverbrauch... also ehrlich sagts mal

Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.
Aber Nvidia scheint mit dem Chipdesign sehr flexibel zu sein bin mal gespannt das da dann rauskommt.

Aber ob die neue Karte gegen eine GTX480 mit allen Shader Engines wirklich einen so grossen Stich macht bezweifel ich schon stark. Vielleicht 10% wenn überhaupt so wie die Benchmarks aussehen.

Nur was ich net versteh da testet man so ein Prunkstück und testet die FPS nur mit 2,8GHz die anderen waren wohl aus die der GPU mehr Beine gemacht hätten naja...

lg


----------



## CheGuarana (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Das geht alles so schnell, die 5xxxer Serie ist doch noch gar nicht soo alt und jetzt kommt schon die 6xxxer das ist krass.
Ist schon etwas bezüglich Flops Rechenleistung bekannt?


----------



## tm0975 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Toxy schrieb:


> Das geht alles so schnell, die 5xxxer Serie ist doch noch gar nicht soo alt und jetzt kommt schon die 6xxxer das ist krass.
> Ist schon etwas bezüglich Flops Rechenleistung bekannt?



die rohleistung war nie das problem der radeon. ich vermute, dass es hier auch keine deutlichen steigerungen gibt. die effizienz hingegen soll steigen und da bin ich sehr gespannt, ob und wie guit das erreiht wurde.

hier gibts noch paar details, acuh in den kommentaren. bei den grafikkernen soll sich einiges ändern. ab 12.10. wisen wir mehr.

AMD Radeon HD6870 ein echter Fermi-Killer?

Launchtermin und weitere Details der HD6000er-Serie


----------



## Jan565 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ist doch eigenltlich normal jedes Jahr eine neue Generation. Ende 2006 kam bei NV die 8800, 2007 die G92 8800/9800 2008 die GTX260 und jetzt haben die gepennt. Bei ATi kam anfang 2007 die 3000er, 2008 die 4000 und 2009 die 5000er und jetzt 2010 die 6000er. 

Bin aber mal gespannt wie die Karten nächstes Jahr werden. Die HD 6k ist schließlich nur zu hälfte etwas neues und zur anderen hälfte Cypress. Mal sehen was der Northern Island nächstes Jahr erst bringt.


----------



## DM Design (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich hau mir zu meiner GTX 470 dann ne ATI rein von der neuen Geneartion ... 

Aber glaubt ihr wircklich das das stimmen kann das wär ja ein Zeitsprung und was hätte Nvidia da dagegen zu setzen ?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Die HD5000 ist ja auch deutlich vor Fermi erschienen, ich denke in dieser Zeit war AMD nicht untätig


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hoffentlich werden die nich in der Rechenleistung (Flops) beschränkt, wie die Fermis


----------



## Skysnake (3. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

OH JA!!!

Das wär für mich definitv nen Argument gegen die 6000er. Klar ich zock mit der Karte, aber BOINC dafür zu kastrieren find ich auch irgendwie scheise


----------



## DM Design (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



sensitron schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die nich in der Rechenleistung (Flops) beschränkt, wie die Fermis



I hop so


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

ich bin auf jedenfall mal sehr gespannt, wieviel sich von den gerüchten zur wahrheit rüber retten kann in den nächsten 2 monaten ^^


----------



## GTA 3 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Stimmt es das die HD6700-Reihe schon am 13 October erscheint ?? Außerdem soll anscheinend vor Weihnachten die 6970 erscheinen und die 6870 erst 2011... Solang kann ich auf die 68xx nicht warten.


----------



## Diemetius (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Na lassen wir uns überraschen, Nvidia knappert noch an der Optimierung seines Fermi  und AMD haut schon die nächste Rakete auf den Markt.

Wobei auch AMD ,bei den jetzt aktuellen Grakas , noch viel Arbeit an den Treibern hat. 

MfG Diemetius


----------



## JuliusS (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Wann wird den die HD6000 Serie in Deutschland released sein also wann kann man sie kaufen ??? Ich überlege nämlich anstatt jetzt eine GTX 470 zu kaufen auf die 6000-Serie zu warten .


----------



## Westcoast (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

julius S

die 6er Reihe von AMD soll letztes Quartal erscheinen. wird warscheinlich November werden, bis die karten erscheinen.
AMD will sicherlich das weihnachtsgeschäft nicht versäumen, da hier viele karten verkauft werden können.


----------



## PCTom (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

für alle ATI Fans vielleicht das neue Kleid des Fermikillers

????!???HD6870????-?????? - ?? - ???? - ????

????!???HD6870????-??????(1) - ?? - ???? - ????

für alle NV Freunde 

YouTube - Zarah Leander - Davon Geht Die Welt Nicht Unter


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Nö, das ist nur etwas das von irgendeinem User gemacht wurde.


----------



## PCTom (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, das ist nur etwas das von irgendeinem User gemacht wurde.


   vielleicht und wenn nicht  schaut auf jeden gut aus


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Also wenn das ales so steht hat Nvidia wirklich schlechte Karten bzw. sie müssen dann dagegen was unternehmen wie eben schon gesagt einen komplett neuen Chip entwickeln.
Die Preise werden denke ich von denn Fermis wahrscheinlich schon sehr stark fallen sonst kauft ja keiner mehr Nvidia.
Ich finde die leistung vorallem bei Heaven 2.0 Extreme aber erst mal abwarten bis die karten auch lieferbar sind und dann schauen wie sie sich wirklich schlagen werden, ich kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gamiac (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Das könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen das das kein Fake ist .
Bis jetzt hat Ati doch noch jedes mal mit einer neuen Generation die Leistung ganz gut gesteigert im Verhältniss zum Vorgänger .
Hätten sie nur ein refresh geplant hätten sie den alten Chip zur not auch nochmal um ein paar einheiten erweitern können und das ganze als 5890 vermarkten können .
Rein vom TDP wäre durchaus noch Luft für insgesammt 2000 Shader gewesen .
Wenn allerdings die neue Architektur jetzt mal den selben Effekt hat wie damals der G80 von Nvidia wären sie ja mit diesem Hybriden der da in der 68XX werkelt durchaus auch mal in der Lage Fermi aussehen zu lassen wie der G80 damals den RV600 .
Dann ist von AMD Sicht gesehen es sehr wahrscheinlich das alle High END Enthusiast Freaks und Hard-Core Overclocker ihre Jagd nach der Benchmarkkrone mit 4 von den 6870er Modellen starten .
Wenn ich mir das Konzept mit dem neuen Kühler da so anschaue ist es eigentlich nur schlüssig das man so eine Lösung anstrebt wenn mann es perfekt machen will .
Bis jetzt hatten wir ja sonst bei 4 GPUs mit ausnahme von Fermi immer nur die Möglichkeit 2 Dualcore Karten für solche Konfigs zu nutzen und AMD trau ich so eine Innovation eher zu als Nvidia . Für eine Einzelne Karte oder ein Sli bzw Crossfire System mit 2 Karten wie es für den normalen Zocker Intressant wäre ist das sicher nicht die leistungsfähigste Kühlung was Lautstärke und Kühlleistung angeht .
Aber aus Sicht von AMD wäre es durchaus sinnvoll die Karte so zu gestallten um Cross-FireX mit 4 Karten innovativ zu realisieren .

Ich bin gespannt werde aber definitiv bei meiner 5850 bleiben !

mfg Gamiac


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Deman schrieb:


> erinnert an die ersten Benchmarks von Fermi jeder jubelt sie in die höhe und plötzlich tachen Verbrauch und Wärme auf.
> Abwarten Tee trinken. Aber mal ehrlich wer macht bitte solche Benches 4 AA? hallo da schläft meine 480 auch ein.


selbst wenn sie so viel abwärme macht wie die fermi, wenn die benchmarks stimmen wird die grafikkarte der burner!


----------



## DM Design (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich schau meistens nur auf leistung und nicht das drumherum also kann ich wohl gespannt entgegen schauen den 6000ern


----------



## Krabbat (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

selbst wenn die hd 6870 so viel verbraucht, wie die gtx 480, wäre sie ja immer noch deutlich schneller und damit dann doc wieder sparsamer im verhälnis, und auf das verhältnis kommt es ja an
ich denke allerdings nicht, das die sooo viel strom frisst, wie die gtx 480


----------



## DM Design (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ja das war ja schon eine meisterleistung einen Fön in eine Grafikkarte um zubauen ^^

Aber ich hoffe die Teile schiesen mit den Preisen nicht zu sehr in die höhe !


----------



## GamerX (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich bin mir sicher Nvidia wird etwas einfallen, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. So was wie ein gf102 (gtx 485) mit weniger Leistung für wissenschaftliche Zwecke, aber mehr Leistung für Spiele (ähnlich wie der gf104).


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



GamerX schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher Nvidia wird etwas einfallen, um  konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. So was wie ein gf102 (gtx 485) mit weniger  Leistung für wissenschaftliche Zwecke, aber mehr Leistung für Spiele  (ähnlich wie der gf104).





Und damit soll nVidia 20 % mehr Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch als ne GTX 480 und höherer Tesselations-Leistung erreichen?


----------



## GamerX (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und damit soll nVidia 20 % mehr Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch als ne GTX 480 und höherer Tesselations-Leistung erreichen?


 
Das nicht, aber höhere Leistung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch und gleicher Tesselations-Leistung.


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



GamerX schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber höhere Leistung bei gleichem Stromverbrauch und gleicher Tesselations-Leistung.



seh ich genauso, in anbetracht der guten performance einer GTX460 wirds interessant den vollausbau eines GF104s oder einen teilausbau eines GF102s (thermische grenzen???) präsentiert zu bekommen.

vieleicht bekommt amd mit der architekturerweiterung auch die µRuckler besser in den griff, dann lohnt es sich auch eine 6970 als absoluten leistungskönig zu kaufen


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (4. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



PCTom schrieb:


> für alle ATI Fans vielleicht das neue Kleid des Fermikillers
> 
> ????!???HD6870????-?????? - ?? - ???? - ????
> 
> ...





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, das ist nur etwas das von irgendeinem User gemacht wurde.


Jup, das sind defintiv Fakes. 
Wobei von Fakes kann man nicht direkt sprechen, da in den deutsche Videos auf Youtube eindeutig da steht, das diese in 3Dsmax gerendert wurden und mehr Fictionen darstellen. Habs vor einigen Tagen in einem anderen Thread gelesen. 



TomTomGo1984 schrieb:


> seh ich genauso, in anbetracht der guten performance einer GTX460 wirds interessant den vollausbau eines GF104s oder einen teilausbau eines GF102s (thermische grenzen???) präsentiert zu bekommen.


NVIDIA wird garantiert nicht einfach stillschweigend da sitzen. Bald kommt ja noch der Vollausbau des GF104 aka GTX 468 und eine Dualversion des GF104 erscheint auch mehr als logisch. Der GF104 hat ja deutlich bewießen, dass es auch besser geht: ordentliche Leistung, bessere Tesselation als die 5870 und eine akzeptable TDP und Lautstärke.

Auch denke ich, dass NV ein Refresh des GF100 plant und diese dann als GTX485 verkauft. Es lässt sich eigentlich immer noch etwas optimieren, gerade bei der 480er 


TomTomGo1984 schrieb:


> vieleicht bekommt amd mit der architekturerweiterung auch die µRuckler besser in den griff, dann lohnt es sich auch eine 6970 als absoluten leistungskönig zu kaufen


Tja schön wärs, aber ich persönlich denke, dass es AMD erst mit den Northern Islands gebacken bekommt.


----------



## Krabbat (5. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

warum gehen eigendlich alle davon aus, dass nvidia gerade zu der zeit einen refresh macht, wenn die neuen ati karten rauskommen?
die können sich den refresh nicht einfach aus den fingern saugen! die werden den dann bringen, wenns möglich ist!
das bedeutet nach möglichkeit schon jetzt und da es jetzt scheinbar noch nicht möglich ist halt später
falls das dann genau mit dem erscheinungstermin der ati karten zusammenfällt ist das zufall, aber nvidia wird einfach versuchen das möglichst früh zu schaffen, egal was ati macht


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Am erstaunlichsten ist der Heaven Score. Hier wurde die Leistung über 100% sogar verdoppelt. (In Raltion zu diesem Score)
> 
> Stimmen diese Angaben ist es fraglich wie Nvidia antworten will. Selbst ein vollausgebauter G100 Chip (ala GTX 485) hat nicht ansatzweise diese leistung. Auch kommt vielleicht von diesem Chip eine Dual-Grafikkarte raus. Diese enorme Leistung kann Nvidia eigentlich nur durch einen komplett neuen Chip erreichen.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Heaven Score wird sehr wahrscheinlich in deutlich mehr Tessellation Units zu begründen sein, meiner Meinung nach war das bei der 58 Serie auch ein ziemliches Manko gegenüner NV.

Ich denke nicht, dass AMD Radeon (ATi ist ja nu nicht mehr) die Prinzipien der relativ niedrigen Leistungsaufnahme+Lautstärke verraten wird, nur um NV wieder nen Schritt voraus zu sein. Das wäre vlt bei einer 5890 in Erwägung zu ziehen gewesen, aber da wir hier von einer neuen Generation reden, glaube ich nicht, dass man nach dem sehr gut ausgeglichenen Verhältnis der 58er jetzt nen Ableger produziert, der in Sachen Lautstärke usw. mehr Ähnlichkeit mit dem Fermi als mit den eigenen Karten hat.

Auch wenn es wirklich eine 1x8/1x6 Pin Karte wird, wird sie trotzdem sicherlich nicht 300W verbrauchen, das wäre ja 5970 Niveau. Wenn sie so um 225W rum liegt, kann man nicht meckern denk ich. Schade ist, dass davon dann wohl kaum eine Dual-Variante produziert wird, sondern diese wieder auf 2x6850 oder so basiert.

NV kann höchstens versuchen, in Form einer GTX495 (2xGTX460) dagegenzuhalten, auch wenn das schwierig wird. Ein 460 verbrauch etwa 160W, das lässt sich auf Dual-GPU umbauen. Wie bei der 4870x2 damals: 4870 Single: 157W, 4870x2: 286W.

NV hat jetzt wirklich nen schweren Standpunkt, da sie über eine Generation in Verzug sind. Sie haben ihre GTX4er Serie noch nicht mal ganz draußen, da ist AMD schon wieder mit der nächsten Serie am Start, die es nebenbei bemerkt wahrscheinlich auch mit einer neuen GTX5er Serie aufnehmen könnte, ganz zu schweigen von der GTX4er.
Ich hoffe, dass sie sich irgendwie am Markt halten (OEM und so), damit der Konkurrenzkampf nicht wegfällt. 
Wohin das führt, hat man ja zum Launch der HD5 gesehen: Die Karten sind jetzt 1 Jahr alt und sogar im Preis gestiegen...


Edit: Zu den Videos von PCTom: Das sind schon deswegen Fakes, weil auf den Karten noch ATi draufsteht  Aber sieht nett aus, ist ne schöne Studie!

Ich werde meine beidn 5850er definitiv austauschen, die laufen nicht vernünftig zusammen. Eine 6870/6890/6970 wird daher sicherlich interessant.


----------



## Krabbat (5. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



> Ich hoffe, dass sie sich irgendwie am Markt halten (OEM und so), damit der Konkurrenzkampf nicht wegfällt.
> Wohin das führt, hat man ja zum Launch der HD5 gesehen: Die Karten sind jetzt 1 Jahr alt und sogar im Preis gestiegen...



naja das mit dem preis haben wir glaube ich eher nem anderen zu verdanken:
TSMC
denn würden die ne bessere chipausbeute haben und nvidia nicht bevorzugen (weil nvidia immer tsmc kunde ist und amd in zukunft wohl nicht mehr) dann wären die amd karten auch billiger
aber was rar am markt ist ist halt teuer


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das Endergebnis aussieht und was es leistet...evtl löst es ja die 5870 ab bevor das ganze Sys unter Wasser gesetzt wird. :]


----------



## bigosik (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Schade das HD6870 erst 2011 kommt


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



bigosik schrieb:


> Schade das HD6870 erst 2011 kommt


Wieso, bisher wurde es doch offiziell noch nicht bekanntgegeben. 
Außerdem wird sich AMD das Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht entgehen lassen. Zudem dürfe es dieses Mal weniger Probleme mit der Chipausbeute geben, da der 40nm Prozess jetzt schon seit einem guten 3/4 Jahr läuft.

Ich rechne mit einer einigermaßen guten Verfügbarkeit im Dezember.


----------



## Explosiv (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hier gibt es frische Infos und erste Bilder von "Cayman" und "Caicos".

Link

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier gibt es frische Infos und erste Bilder von "Cayman" und "Caicos".
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Danke für den Link. 

Handelt es sich nun um Barts XT (Überschrift), oder Cayman XT (Fließtext)? 
Also wenn die 2x6Pin für die HD 6870 sind, na aber HALLO! 
Denn der Cayman war doch die 68x0 und das XT steht demnach für die 6870, oder? 
Wenn das wirklich stimmt, dass die 6870 nur 2x6 Pin hat..., na dann sind hoffentlich auch die letzten Unkenrufe verstummt.


----------



## Explosiv (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Also ich finde auch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten der "CaymanXT" interessant. Zwei DVI, zwei DisplayPorts und ein HDMI.
Vielleicht kommt neben UVD3, auch ein Eyefinity 5 als Standard, wer weiß .

Edit: 

*@PhenomII-Fan*

Cayman XT dürfte eine HD6870 werden .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten der "CaymanXT" interessant. Zwei DVI, zwei DisplayPorts und ein HDMI.
> Vielleicht kommt neben UVD3, auch ein Eyefinity 5 als Standard, wer weiß .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Schön und gut, aber würde (st) man (Du) die Anschlüsse auch nutzen?

Ich nutze noch nicht mal 2 Monitore, geschweige denn 3, oder 4. 
Klar für Unternehmen, bei denen man mit mehreren Monitoren arbeitet, aber die nutzen dann entweder eine ATI Fire Pro (?), oder eine billigere Matrox mit 6, oder 8 (?) Anschlüssen.


Explosiv schrieb:


> *@PhenomII-Fan*
> 
> Cayman XT dürfte eine HD6870 werden .
> 
> ...


Genau, das meinte ich ja.
Und im Fließtext steht (sowie auf den Bild), dass es anscheinend nur 2x6 Stromanschlüsse sind, was die Leistungsaufnahme auf angenehme 225 Watt senkt.
Also TDP von der 5870 + 15-25% mehr Leistung... -> Respekt AMD!!!


----------



## Explosiv (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Danke für den Link.
> 
> Handelt es sich nun um Barts XT (Überschrift), oder Cayman XT (Fließtext)?



Na um Cayman XT, steht doch auch so da in der Überschrift, sowie im Fließtext   !
Zu den Anschlüssen: nein, ich nutze derzeit nur einen Monitor, aber der Trend geht bei mir eindeutig in Richtung zwei Monitore für die Zukunft, um mehr Arbeitsfläche zu haben.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Na um Cayman XT, steht doch auch so da in der Überschrift, sowie im Fließtext   !


Häh, bin ich jetzt blöd...??? 

Ich schwöre Dir vor 5min stand da noch_ "Erste Bilder von *Barts XT* und Caicos aufgetaucht!"_ WTF 

Sonst hätte ich es ja auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## XE85 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



bigosik schrieb:


> Schade das HD6870 erst 2011 kommt



aktueller Stand ist Oktober, wenn du gegenteilige Infos hast dann bitte mit Quelle



Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier gibt es frische Infos und erste Bilder von "Cayman" und "Caicos".
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



das ist sicher ein Fake, da steht ATI auf dem Lüfter - der Markenname ATI wird aber von AMD bekanntlich nicht mehr weiter verwendet

mfg


----------



## Explosiv (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



XE85 schrieb:


> das ist sicher ein Fake, da steht ATI auf dem Lüfter - der Markenname ATI wird aber von AMD bekanntlich nicht mehr weiter verwendet
> 
> mfg



Warum soll das ein Fake sein? Es kann sich auch um ein frühes Sample handeln. Der Namenswechsel kam so überraschend, dass noch nicht einmal die AIBs und einige Mitarbeiter AMDs selbst, davon wussten. 
Zudem hatte Chiphell auch vor dem Launch der HD5K ziemlich früh ein Bild veröffentlicht, was exakt dem Original entsprach  . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## XE85 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Es kann sich auch um ein frühes Sample handeln.



ist auch möglich ... die rote Platine ist hoffentlich auch nicht Serienmäßig

mfg


----------



## art90 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



XE85 schrieb:


> aktueller Stand ist Oktober, wenn du gegenteilige Infos hast dann bitte mit Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vllt sind die AMD-Sticker noch nicht fertig


----------



## JuliusS (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Hi meine HD 5850 ist schon verkauft zum damaligen Kaufpreis . Ich habe eben Agst vor Wertverlust , deswegen sind im Moment im Forum soviel HD 5XXX Karten zum Verkauf im Angebot , weil jeder die neuen Karten haben möchte und nicht möchte das die Karten so schnell an wert verlieren . Ich gucke mir den Relese dann erstmal an . Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin . Ansonsten wird es eine GTX 470


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

????!???HD6870????-?????? - ?? - ???? - ????

Wäre dieses Kühl- bzw. Belüftungsprinzip wohl in der Realität wirklich so möglich? Erscheint mir zumindest etwas merkwürdig, würden die beiden kleinen Lüfter dann nicht eigentlich voll gegen die Plastikabdeckung schieben?


----------



## Explosiv (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> ????!???HD6870????-?????? - ?? - ???? - ????



Schöner Fake .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> ????!???HD6870????-?????? - ?? - ???? - ????
> 
> Wäre dieses Kühl- bzw. Belüftungsprinzip wohl in der Realität wirklich so möglich? Erscheint mir zumindest etwas merkwürdig, würden die beiden kleinen Lüfter dann nicht eigentlich voll gegen die Plastikabdeckung schieben?


Wirklich schönes Video und mir gefällt auch der Denkansatz, aber es ist definitiv keine echt HD6000 - nur eine Designstudie eines "normalen Bürgers". 

Genau das Video wurde schon in zwei anderen Threads gezeigt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Ich weiß, es wurde auch hier schon einige Male gepostet. Aber es ging mir ja wie gesagt nur um die Machbarkeit dieser Studie.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Aber es ging mir ja wie gesagt nur um die Machbarkeit dieser Studie.


Ich finde das Design eigentlich ganz interessant, da es mal etwas anderes wäre, als das herkömliche Kühl- und Belüftungskonzept bisher - wobei es doch ziemlich laut aussieht, da sich die "Lüfterwalze" bestimmt ziemlich schnell drehen müsste.


----------



## Bääängel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Das Problem dabei ist, dass sich die Lüfter gegeneinander drehen und sozudagen darum k#mpfen, wer der Stärkere ist, sodass nur ein kleiner Teil der bewegten Luft tatsächlich zum Kühlen funktioniert.

Aber interessant ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Weitere Benchmarks der HD6870*

Inzwishcne gibt es ein neues Bild der 6870. Diesmal zeigt es das PCB der Karte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir das bild genauer angeschaut:

1. Stromversorgung besteht aus 1 x 6 und 1 x 8 Pin
2. Insgesamt 12 Resistor reihen bei den Spannungswandler der GPU(6 Phasen Stromversorgng)
3. 4 Resistor reihen beim ram. wahrscheinlich normale 2 phsen beim speicher.
4. 8 Speicherbausteine. D. h., dass es ein 256 bit Speicherinterface hat.
5. 2 Jumper. Was diese bringen und ob die auch ins serienreife PCB kommen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Im ganzen das, was man auch vermutet hat

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. September 2010)

Jetzt noch die andere Seite von PCB und wir wissen noch mehr, aber das Bild ist schon mal nicht schlecht.


PS: Füge bitte mal das Bild auch in der ersten Seite ein.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (10. September 2010)

Ist jetzt auf der ersten Seite


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2010)

die rote Platine ist hoffentlich nicht serienmäßig

mfg


----------



## Lower (10. September 2010)

falls die rote Platine serienmäßig sein sollte, hat AMD meinen Vater als CADler verloren


----------



## DarkMo (10. September 2010)

is das ned latte? ausserdem werden die einzelnen hersteller bei ihren custom designs sicher eh wieder zu "alt bewährtem" greifen ^^


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2010)

es soll user geben denen das nicht egal ist, bis herstellerdesigns wirklich massig verfügbar sind dauert es zudem oft Monate

mfg


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. September 2010)

ich hoffe ja das das PCB sehr gut aufgeräumt ist und nicht 100 verschieden stellen zu kühlen sind. Zudem hoffe ich das es gleich wasserkühler dazu gibt.


----------



## Bääängel (10. September 2010)

Das Layout des pcbs ist mir schei* egal, sofern ein guetr/sehr guter Kompromiss aus Leistung, Lautstärke, Temps und Stromverbrauch entsteht, ähnlich wie bei der HD 5870.


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja das das PCB sehr gut aufgeräumt ist und nicht 100 verschieden stellen zu kühlen sind. Zudem hoffe ich das es gleich wasserkühler dazu gibt.



da man um einen komplettkühler heute eh schon fast nicht mehr herumkommt, ist das schon fast egal

mfg


----------



## MARIIIO (10. September 2010)

Das Lüfterdesign ist neu, oder? hat es irgendwelche besondren vorteile?


----------



## GaAm3r (11. September 2010)

@Mario
Man sieht ja noch nicht so viel


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (11. September 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Das Lüfterdesign ist neu, oder? hat es irgendwelche besondren vorteile?


Derzeit wird wohl nichts so schnell die Kombo aus relativ kleinem Radial-, bzw. Axiallüfter und DHE-Kühler im Referenzdesign verdrängen.

Und wie _GaAm3r_ schon anmerkte, auf ben Bildern sah man ja bisher nur die Unterseite des PCBs.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2010)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das nichts neues an Kühlung kommt, warum auch? die 5000er Reihe ist ja keine Heizung gewesen und ich hoffe mal das die auch weniger verbrauchen als ein Termi.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. September 2010)

Wenn sie die Kühlung noch verbessern wollen , ich habe da nichts gegen.
So lange es keine 3 SLot Karte wird ist doch alles In ordnung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2010)

^^ Meinst aller Nvidia das man die hitze im griff hat.

Ich hoffe ja ds die Wasserkühler auch die Spannungswanwler sehr gut mit kühlen und nicht wieder halb liegen lassen.


----------



## MARIIIO (11. September 2010)

Zum Kühler: hab ich hier im forum nicht irgendwo ein gerendertes video von nem neuartigen lüfterdesign gesehn? hab das mit der hd6xxx in verbindung gebracht...

€dit: Wenn man durch einen tripple-slot-kühler eine nahezu lautlose Karte hinbekommen könnet, die dabei auch noch schön kühl bleibt, würd ich mir sofort eine holen. Sli kommt mir erstmal nicht in die tüte, mein gehäuse ist groß genug, keine zusätzlichen steckkarten, da wäre es doch am sinnvollsten den bereich zur kühlung der graka zu nutzen  Von mir aus gerne !!!


----------



## Thunderstom (11. September 2010)

Wenn es wirklich schon soweit wäre dann wäre ja schon eine Grafikkarte dieser Serie im Testlabor so langsam eingetroffen --->
Die kommt frühstens im Dezember in ausreichenden stückzahlen


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2010)

das kann schnell gehen, heute im Labor und näcjsten Monat auf den Markt!


----------



## JuliusS (12. September 2010)

Wann ist der Releasetermin für Deutschland ???


----------



## GaAm3r (12. September 2010)

Oktober , bald.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich schon soweit wäre dann wäre ja schon eine Grafikkarte dieser Serie im Testlabor so langsam eingetroffen --->
> Die kommt frühstens im Dezember in ausreichenden stückzahlen



Nein, die kommt wahrscheinlich im Oktober. Kann natuerlich sein dass sie erstmal wieder schlecht erhaeltlich ist aber dass glaube ich diesmal nicht. Letztes Jahr wahr die so schlecht erhaeltlich anfangs weil TSMC Probleme mit dem 40nm Prozess hatte. Mittlerweile hat TSMC dass im Griff daher glaube ich werden die HD6000 waehrend dem Release in hohen Stueckzahlen erhaeltlich sein.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2010)

Das rote PCB ist wirklich nicht gerade optisch ansprechend. Schwarz wäre besser.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das rote PCB ist wirklich nicht gerade optisch ansprechend. Schwarz wäre besser.



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Aber ich kaufe mir die Radeon HD 6870 wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht. Mir reicht noch die Spiele-leistung der Radeon HD 5870 aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das rote PCB ist wirklich nicht gerade optisch ansprechend. Schwarz wäre besser.


 
Schwarz lassen sich die Hersteller immer extra bezahlen, also einfach mal abwarten, welche Karten schwarzes PCB haben und was die kosten.


----------



## GaAm3r (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwarz lassen sich die Hersteller immer extra bezahlen, also einfach mal abwarten, welche Karten schwarzes PCB haben und was die kosten.


Ganz deiner Meinung.
Vielleicht bekommen die die Lieferungen jetzt mit GF gut hin.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

bei der 58xx war schwarz die Referenzfarbe wenn mans so nennen will und die roten und blauen eigendesigns sind teuer, mit der 6xxx dreht sich das hoffentlich nicht wieder um

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Bei Nvidia war schwarz auch Standard, mal gucken, was da so kommt.

Aber lächerlich ist es trotzdem, wegen der PCB Farbe mehr Geld verlangen zu wollen, das Einfärben kostet mit rot genauso viel wie mit grün, schwarz oder gelb.
Nur gestreift kann teurer sein.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

die eigendesigns sind ja nicht wegen der PCB Farbe teurer als die Referenzmodelle sondern weil sich der Aufwand des eigenen PCB Designs und des non Referenzkühlers ja auch lohnen muss

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Ich rede aber rein vom Kunststoff und ob das Farbkonzentrat nun schwarz, rot oder blau ist, spielt bei den Kosten keine Rolle.
Eher ist schwarz noch günstiger als die anderen Farben, daher könnte man sogar meinen, dass das Referenzdesign deshalb schwarz ist, weil es eben um einen viertel Cent pro Karte günstiger ist als mit einem roten PCB.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwarz lassen sich die Hersteller immer extra bezahlen, also einfach mal abwarten, welche Karten schwarzes PCB haben und was die kosten.



Also ich wuerde auf keinen Fall wegen der Farbe mehr hinlegen. Mehr gehts nur um Gaming Power bei einer angemessenen Lautstaerke.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede aber rein vom Kunststoff und ob das Farbkonzentrat nun schwarz, rot oder blau ist, spielt bei den Kosten keine Rolle.



ja eben, und desshalb gibt es auch keine Karte die nur wegen der PCB Farbe teurer ist als eine andere

mfg


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. September 2010)

Kann einen Test von der 6870 kaum noch erwarten, hoffentlich wird sie besser als eine GTX 480. Ich brauche mal wieder eine sehr schnelle Single GPU Karte. Kommen alle neuen Karten aus der 6000er Reihe im Oktober?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Also ich wuerde auf keinen Fall wegen der Farbe mehr hinlegen. Mehr gehts nur um Gaming Power bei einer angemessenen Lautstaerke.


 
Schon klar, aber wie viele Leute kennst du, die sich RAMs mit schwarzen PCB kaufen, obwohl der grüne/rote nicht langsamer ist, aber günstiger? 

Oder guck dir Mainboards an.
Wieso sind die sehr teuren Boards immer in schwarz/rot gehalten, die günstigeren aber nicht?


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber wie viele Leute kennst du, die sich RAMs mit schwarzen PCB kaufen, obwohl der grüne/rote nicht langsamer ist, aber günstiger?
> 
> Oder guck dir Mainboards an.
> Wieso sind die sehr teuren Boards immer in schwarz/rot gehalten, die günstigeren aber nicht?



Einigen Leuten ist halt die Optik im Rechner sehr wichtig. Mir allerdings nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Einigen Leuten ist halt die Optik im Rechner sehr wichtig.


 
Und genau das ist den Herstellern auch bekannt und deshalb kosten solche Kombination eben entsprechend Geld.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und genau das ist den Herstellern auch bekannt und deshalb kosten solche Kombination eben entsprechend Geld.



Und ich dachte immer Frauen achten mehr auf die Optik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Gäbe es Rechner in Schuh-Form oder als Handtasche, würde es auch mehr Frauen geben, die spielen.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sind die sehr teuren Boards immer in schwarz/rot gehalten, die günstigeren aber nicht?



auch die billigen Mobos und Grakas haben mittlerweile ein schwarzes PCB und färbige Slots: ASRock M3A UCC, 480X (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

also zu behaupten die teuren Platinen sind wegen der Slot und PCB Farbe so teuer ist völliger Humbug - bei Gigabyte haben zB alle Platinen das selbe Farbkonzept - vom ITX Board bis zum UD9

mfg


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gäbe es Rechner in Schuh-Form oder als Handtasche, würde es auch mehr Frauen geben, die spielen.



Also meine Schwester zockt auch. Der ist die Optik im Rechner auch sehr wichtig, mir aber nicht. Mir ist die Optik im Rechner so egal weil mein Xigmatek Midgard hat nicht mal ein Fenster, daher sehe ich was drin ist sowieso nie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> auch die billigen Mobos und Grakas haben mittlerweile ein schwarzes PCB und färbige Slots: ASRock M3A UCC, 480X (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


 
Wo ist denn da rot mit drinne?


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da rot mit drinne?



was hat das mit rot im speziellen zu tun? - Rot schwarz sind einfach die Hausfarben von EVGA und ASUS´ Rampage/Maximus Boards - wären die Hausfarben schwarz/grün wären die Boards genauso teuer, siehe GA - die sind blau und kosten genauso viel

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2010)

Ursprünglich gings hier mal um AMDs neue 6000er Reihe. Mittlerweile seit ihr bei Mainboardfarben angekommen.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich gings hier mal um AMDs neue 6000er Reihe. Mittlerweile seit ihr bei Mainboardfarben angekommen.



Naja, erst ging es um Grafikkarten Farben, jetzt gehts um Mainboard Farben. Lasst uns lieber wieder @Topic gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> was hat das mit rot im speziellen zu tun? - Rot schwarz sind einfach die Hausfarben von EVGA und ASUS´ Rampage/Maximus Boards - wären die Hausfarben schwarz/grün wären die Boards genauso teuer, siehe GA - die sind blau und kosten genauso viel
> 
> mfg


 
Dass Gigabyte immer gleich aussieht, ist bekannt.
Die Frage muss aber gestellt werden, wieso die teuren Asus Boards schwarz/rot sind und die günstigeren eben nicht, bzw. sogar noch braunes PCB haben.
Es ist einfach eine Frage der Optik. Einige wollen das haben und kaufen die Sachen deswegen, weil sie schwarz/rot sind und nicht weil, sie besser sind.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich gings hier mal um AMDs neue 6000er Reihe. Mittlerweile seit ihr bei Mainboardfarben angekommen.



stimmt - 


Ich bin gespannt wann AMD die Karten an die Redaktionen zum Testen ausschickt und wann dann die NDA fällt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wann AMD die Karten an die Redaktionen zum Testen ausschickt und wann dann die NDA fällt
> 
> mfg


 
Und deswegen sind Threads wie dieser auch sehr, sehr spekulativ.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wann AMD die Karten an die Redaktionen zum Testen ausschickt und wann dann die NDA fällt



Darauf bin ich auch gespannt obwohl ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Radeon HD 6xxx kaufen werde. Ich denke mal irgendwann im Oktober duerfte das NDA fallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Ist denn eigentlich schon ein Release Datum bekannt oder ist das noch Spekulation?


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist denn eigentlich schon ein Release Datum bekannt oder ist das noch Spekulation?



Ich meine mal gehoert zu haben dass die Mittelklasse im Oktober und die High-End Varianten im November erscheinen sollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Normaler Weise kommen die High End Modelle doch immer zuerst raus, alles andere ist auch nicht sinnvoll, denn man will ja erst mal fette Kohle machen und mit Mittelklasse macht man keine fette Kohle.


----------



## Ezio (12. September 2010)

Wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein Paperlaunch wie bei den HD5k wo die Karten erst im März richtig lieferbar waren


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Normaler Weise kommen die High End Modelle doch immer zuerst raus, alles andere ist auch nicht sinnvoll, denn man will ja erst mal fette Kohle machen und mit Mittelklasse macht man keine fette Kohle.



Ich glaube das man mit Mainstreamprodukten mehr Kohle macht, als im HighEnd Segment.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Nicht bei den Enthuisasten, denn die kaufen die High End Modelle gleich und kaufen nicht Mittelklasse und steigen dann um auf High End, wenn die verfügbar sind.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein Paperlaunch wie bei den HD5k wo die Karten erst im März richtig lieferbar waren



Ich glaube kaum. Der 40nm Prozess ist jetzt ausgereifter. Warum sollte dass dann ein Paperlaunch werden?


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht bei den Enthuisasten...



Diese machen aber nur einen kleinen Teil der Käuferschicht aus.


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2010)

sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Diese machen aber nur einen kleinen Teil der Käuferschicht aus.


 
Aber genau deshalb kommen die High End Modelle zuerst raus, war bisher immer so, wieso also sollte man das ändern?
Denn nur das High End Modell ist in der Lage, die FSP Krone zu übernehmen und das ist eben PR technisch wichtig.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist denn eigentlich schon ein Release Datum bekannt oder ist das noch Spekulation?



AMD hat zumindest einen konkreten Zeitraum genannt - wenn ich mich nicht irre war das 15. - 29.10.2010



Ezio schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein Paperlaunch wie bei den HD5k wo die Karten erst im März richtig lieferbar waren



also ich hab meine 5k mitte Nov gekauft

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber genau deshalb kommen die High End Modelle zuerst raus, war bisher immer so, wieso also sollte man das ändern?



Angeblich soll es aber dieses mal mit der 6700 Reihe los gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> also ich hab meine 5k mitte Nov gekauft
> 
> mfg


 
Klar kann man sie auch sofort kaufen, wenn sie raus ist, aber die Verfügbarkeit war eben bescheiden und einige haben halt keine bekommen und waren entsprechend sauer, was verständlich ist.
Daher würde ich mir auch keine Grafikkarte beim Release kaufen.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es aber dieses mal mit der 6700 Reihe los gehen.


 
Na ja, abwarten, würde ich mal sagen, AMD macht ja in letzter Zeit eh merkwürdige Aussagen.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher würde ich mir auch keine Grafikkarte beim Release kaufen.



die war damals billiger als dann anfang 2010 als die Verfügbarkeit besser wurde, also war die entscheidung genau richtig - klar gehört ein wenig Glück dazu

mfg


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. September 2010)

Mal sehen wie NVIDIA reagieren wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die war damals billiger als dann anfang 2010 als die Verfügbarkeit besser wurde, also war die entscheidung genau richtig - klar gehört ein wenig Glück dazu
> 
> mfg


 
Natürlich, in diesem Fall war es Glück.
Normaler Weise sinken die Preise nach dem Release zum Teil sehr schnell, oder zumindest innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate, wie man das bei der GTX 470 ja beobachten konnte.
Niemand konnte damit rechnen, dass die ATIs teurer werden.

Einige haben bestimmt einen Schnitt gemacht, die darauf spekuliert haben und mehrere Karten gekauft hatten.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2010)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie NVIDIA reagieren wird



man wird wohl einen vollwertigen Fermi bringen und eventuell eine Dual GPU Karte, mehr wird vorerst wohl nicht möglich sein, es sei denn nv hat irgendwas in der hinterhand von dem noch nix an die öffentlichkeit geraten ist

mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> mit Mittelklasse macht man keine fette Kohle.




Nö, gerade da wird großes Geld gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Aber damit gewinnt man keine Lohrbeeren und darum kommt es an, wenn neue Modelle hergestellt werden.
Das richtig große Geld wird eh im Low Grafikmarkt gemacht, denn 95% aller Rechner haben sowas verbaut.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar kann man sie auch sofort kaufen, wenn sie raus ist, aber die Verfügbarkeit war eben bescheiden und einige haben halt keine bekommen und waren entsprechend sauer, was verständlich ist.
> Daher würde ich mir auch keine Grafikkarte beim Release kaufen.



Also ich habe meine Radeon HD 5870 im Oktober gekauft und bekommen. Hier in Irland wahr sie anfangs relativ gut lieferbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Ich hab mich nie für eine 5870 interessiert, daher war es mir egal, was sie wann gekostet hat.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nie für eine 5870 interessiert, daher war es mir egal, was sie wann gekostet hat.



Ich haette lieber auf die Geforce GTX 460 warten sollen. Da haette ich viel Geld gespart und schnell genug ist die Geforce GTX 460 auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Jop, ist immer blöd, nie ist die Hardware da, die man wirklich braucht.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ist immer blöd, nie ist die Hardware da, die man wirklich braucht.



Dass habe ich nicht gesagt. Die HD 5870 ist fuer meine Ansprueche schnell genug. Ich sagte nur ich haette warten sollen auf die Geforce GTX 460. Dann haette ich Geld gespart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Aber auch die 5850 wäre für dich schnell genug und die ist günstiger als die 5870.


----------



## Ezio (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum. Der 40nm Prozess ist jetzt ausgereifter. Warum sollte dass dann ein Paperlaunch werden?



Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass AMD für einen Hardlaunch zu wenig Kapazitäten bei TSMC hat. Nvidia hatte direkt beim Launch schon eine bessere Verfügbarkeit als AMD nach 5 Monaten und das bei einem deutlich komplexeren Chip.

Die GTX 480 beim Launch zu kaufen hat sich im Vergleich zur 470 richtig gelohnt, letztere wäre jetzt nur noch einen Spottpreis wert.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber auch die 5850 wäre für dich schnell genug und die ist günstiger als die 5870.



Jo, so ist es. Dass Optimum waere gewesen wenn ich meine alte Radeon HD 4870 bis zum Launch der Geforce GTX 460 behalten haette.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2010)

ich habs auch schon hier gelesen, dass erst die 6700er kommen sollen. fänd ich aber doof irgendwie ^^ will doch möglichst schnell ne ordentliche karte :/

und einer hatte doch mal gemeint, das die dicken zuerst kommen, weil die kleinen einfach "zurückgebaute" dicke sind. ohne die dicken, gäbs die kleinen also garnich und daher werden erst die originale (die dicken) und dann die kleinen versionen davon released. klang für mich recht plausibel. naja, ma schauen wie es nu letztendlich wird.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (12. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich habs auch schon hier gelesen, dass erst die 6700er kommen sollen. fänd ich aber doof irgendwie ^^ will doch möglichst schnell ne ordentliche karte :/
> 
> und einer hatte doch mal gemeint, das die dicken zuerst kommen, weil die kleinen einfach "zurückgebaute" dicke sind. ohne die dicken, gäbs die kleinen also garnich und daher werden erst die originale (die dicken) und dann die kleinen versionen davon released. klang für mich recht plausibel. naja, ma schauen wie es nu letztendlich wird.



Immer erst die dicken dann die dünnen, wäre am besten.  Noch besser sind allerdings die richtig fetten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Jo, so ist es. Dass Optimum waere gewesen wenn ich meine alte Radeon HD 4870 bis zum Launch der Geforce GTX 460 behalten haette.


 
Jop, du hast einfach zu schnell gekauft, und ich wette mal, dass die 4870 noch locker bis jetzt gereicht hätte.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich habs auch schon hier gelesen, dass erst die 6700er kommen sollen. fänd ich aber doof irgendwie ^^ will doch möglichst schnell ne ordentliche karte :/
> 
> und einer hatte doch mal gemeint, das die dicken zuerst kommen, weil die kleinen einfach "zurückgebaute" dicke sind. ohne die dicken, gäbs die kleinen also garnich und daher werden erst die originale (die dicken) und dann die kleinen versionen davon released. klang für mich recht plausibel. naja, ma schauen wie es nu letztendlich wird.


HAHA toll formuliert
Aber ich hoffe auch, dass die "Dicken" zuerst kommen, da ich mir nach Weihnachten nen neuen PC leisten will und je länger die Dicken auch dem Markt sind, desto weniger kosten sie(hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## GTA 3 (13. September 2010)

Shice, wenn die HD 6870 erst 2011 erscheinen soll..  Hoffen das die HD6770 dann mit der GTX 470 aufnehmen kann und das sie 2 GB hat!  Wenigstens das soll sie können.


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Shice, wenn die HD 6870 erst 2011 erscheinen soll.. .



sie soll im Oktober erscheinen, nicht 2011

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (13. September 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Shice, wenn die HD 6870 erst 2011 erscheinen soll..  Hoffen das die HD6770 dann mit der GTX 470 aufnehmen kann und das sie 2 GB hat!  Wenigstens das soll sie können.


Lesen mein Junger Padawan 
Das mit der 6770 wäre echt geil - mehr Speicherinterface , die schlägt
auf jeden Fall die GTX 460.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> sie soll im Oktober erscheinen, nicht 2011
> 
> mfg


Soweit ich gelesen habe soll nur die HD67XX Reihe im October erscheien, die dicken Grafikkarten sollen angeblich erst 2011 erscheinen.  

Ach ja, wenn die es locker mit einer GTX 460 aufnehmen kann, dann sage ich nur BAM in You face! Hoffe wirklich anständig mit einem GX 470 Niveau, vllt sogar einer GTX 480Niveau.


----------



## Bääängel (13. September 2010)

Und was willst du dann mit einer so extremen Karte? Vor allem, wenn man sich die leistung der HD 6870 im Vergleich zur 6770 anschaut, dann müsste sie ja ne HD 5970 überflügeln und diese Leitung braucht aktuell kein mensch - höchstens für extreme downsampling Modi, wobei man sagen muss, dass die wenigsten überhaupt downsampling nutzen.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Und was willst du dann mit einer so extremen Karte? Vor allem, wenn man sich die leistung der HD 6870 im Vergleich zur 6770 anschaut, dann müsste sie ja ne HD 5970 überflügeln und diese Leitung braucht aktuell kein mensch - höchstens für extreme downsampling Modi, wobei man sagen muss, dass die wenigsten überhaupt downsampling nutzen.




Hmm, seltsam, dann sind die die Metro 2033 und Crysis in Full HD mit *allem* auf Max flüssig spielen wollen, wohl nicht vorhanden. 

Solche Karten werden dringend gebraucht, vorallem im Bezug auf DX11 und 3D. Sogar noch schnellere Karten werden nötig - dass man sowas noch nicht brauch ist schlichtweg Quatsch.


----------



## Bääängel (13. September 2010)

Eine single Gpu Karte, die eine HD 5970 überflügelt, braucht denke ich mal keiner. 
Eine ordentlich Graka mit genügend Tesselationsleistung und generell Dx11 leistung sollte ausreichen, da benötigt man keine 200 fps. 

Und klar, man kann eine extrem tolle Graka haben, die dann aber meistens durch die Cpu ausgebremst wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Eine single Gpu Karte, die eine HD 5970 überflügelt, braucht denke ich mal keiner.




GERADE sowas wird benötigt, weil weniger Abwärme, weniger Lautstärke, weniger Stromverbrauch und keine Microruckler.


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe soll nur die HD67XX Reihe im October erscheien, die dicken Grafikkarten sollen angeblich erst 2011 erscheinen.



wenn man was ließt und es kundtut dann sollte man immer auch eine Quelle dazuposten - AMD spricht ganz allgemein von Oktober als Erscheinungstermin der HD6xxx 

mfg


----------



## Bääängel (13. September 2010)

Mit den Microrucklern kann ich dir zustimmen, aber wie man sieht, kann eine single gpu graka (gtx 480) auch sehr viel verbrauchen und laut sein, heiß auch.

Und diese single gpu Graka hat einfach zu viel leistung atm, so dass sie meistens ausgebremst wird und nur unnötig viel Strom verbraucht, zudem ist es schon schwer genug heute eine HD 5970 voll zu beschäftigen, also was will man mit einer viel besserern Graka.

Es geht um die aktuelle Zeit. 

Ist aber auch eigentlich egal, da jede für sich wissen sollte, was er braucht un manche setzten gerne leistun in den Sand, andere kaufen sich das, was sie brauchen.


----------



## GaAm3r (13. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Mit den Microrucklern kann ich dir zustimmen, aber wie man sieht, kann eine single gpu graka (gtx 480) auch sehr viel verbrauchen und laut sein, heiß auch.
> 
> Und diese single gpu Graka hat einfach zu viel leistung atm, so dass sie meistens ausgebremst wird und nur unnötig viel Strom verbraucht, zudem ist es schon schwer genug heute eine HD 5970 voll zu beschäftigen, also was will man mit einer viel besserern Graka.
> 
> ...



Du siehst bei den Bildern aber 2 6PIN Anschlüsse oder nicht ?
Und selbst wenn nicht , also wenn die geleakt sind , glaube ich das ATI das besser hinbekommt , ist ja fast ihr Markenzeichen.


----------



## Skysnake (13. September 2010)

> d diese single gpu Graka hat einfach zu viel leistung atm, so dass sie meistens ausgebremst wird


Was für ein Blödsinn....

Schau dir doch BITTE mal Prüfstand Spiele I: Wie gut werden CPU und GPU genutzt? : 20 Spiele decken die Schwachstellen auf an...

Wie du siehst haben die nen i5-750@4GHz und du hast bei den meisten Spielen schon mit 2 Kernen@3GHz nahezu die volle Leistung, und die GPU bremst die CPU derbst aus. Als eines der wenigen Beispiele, wo nen Quad mal wirklich ausgereizt wird ist GTA IV, da hilft ne bessere GPU aber auch genauso wie ne bessere CPU (siehe Übertackten).

Und jetzt komm nicht ololol ist ja nur nen popelliger i5 und keine i7 roXXer CPU. Schau dir die PCGH 4/2010 an, auf Seite 48/49, da wirste sehen, das der i5-750 @3,6GHz! (also nochmal deutlich langsamer als bei Tom) den i7-975 in jedem getesteten Game hinter sich lässt.

Edit: Ich bekomm langsam echt son Hals, das jeder Hinz und Kunz meint das die neuen GPU´s ja alle von den ach so schlechten CPU´s ausgebremst werden.... Meine Fresse raffts doch endlich mal, dass die Leistung der CPU´s viel stärker gewachsen ist, als der Leistungsbedarf von 99% der Spiele... Es gibt kaum nen Spiel, wo nen Quad die GPU wirklich ausbremst. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit so blöden Beispielen wie:"Aber bei Test XY bei 800x600 ohne alles da ist die CPU Z doppelt so schnell wie CPU Y." DAS SIND TOTAL UNREALISTISCHE Bedingungen für den realen Einsatz! Wer ne Leistungsstarke Graka hat zockt mindestens auf 1600+ und sobald so 50 frames anliegen wird er auch die Bildverbesserungen dazu nehmen so weit es geht. Was bringen einem 200 FPS wenn man auf 800x600 zockt mit mindetails etc ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. September 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn....
> 
> Schau dir doch BITTE mal Prüfstand Spiele I: Wie gut werden CPU und GPU genutzt? : 20 Spiele decken die Schwachstellen auf an...
> 
> ...




Erst mal, immer mit der Ruhe! Ja, eine CPU kann bremsen, aber auch jedes andere Teil im Rechner. Wenn du nur 2-3 GB DDR2@667MHz hast, naja, bringt einem die beste CPU und Graka nichts, es kommt auch die Mischung und die zusammenarbeit der komponenten an. Zudem hoffe ich ja das wenn es neue CPUs gibt die schneller sind, nicht mehr Kerne sonder pro Kern besser. die GPU ist doch sowie so nur immer am Limit weil die meisten Spiele nicht optimiert sind, heißt die könnten noch bessere Grafik haben, wenn die Zeit zu optimierung da wäre. dann könnte man auch nich zwei Jahre mit die aktuellen Grakas leben.


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

Scheint ne Interessante Reihe zu werden. 
Freu mich schon drauf, der Score lässt ja viel erwarten.


----------



## GaAm3r (14. September 2010)

Heise diskusion


----------



## STSLeon (14. September 2010)

Schlechte Rechtschreibung...

Mehr Leistung kann man immer brauchen. Wo wären wir den sonst inzwischen? Bei Autos wären noch 50 PS Standard. Wenn man erstmal eine leistungsfähige Architektur hat, kann man sie dementsprechend auf Energieeffizienz trimmen. Gerüchteweise hab ich aber auch gelesen, dass die 67XX Reihe vor der 68XX Reihe auf den Markt kommen soll. Wenn noch Restbestände der 58XX GPUs vorhanden sind, würde das sogar Sinn machen, da Nvidia momentan außer dem Vollausbau des GF 104 wenig in der Hinterhand zu haben scheint.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. September 2010)

was hat denn Nvidia in der Hinterhand? 

Nur den vollausbau, und das nur mit mehr Verbrauch, wenn Nvidia das mach müßen die wohl die im drei Slot Bauweise herstellen um die Wärme los zu werden OK die meisen ist das egal, da die den Paltz haben oder eine Wasserkühlung. Die andern graifen zur GTX 470 oder die ATI Karten zurück. Ich denke mal das ein 8 Pin und ein 6 Pin Stromstecker locker reichen sollte, das wäre nicht viel mehr als die 5870, meine 5970 hat auch nur so viel aufnahme und ds reicht.


----------



## Bääängel (14. September 2010)

@ Skysnake
Bleib mal locker hier. 

Du sagst es, warum braucht man 200 fps, wen 50 flüssig sind.. 
Danke, dass du es nochmal gesagt hast. 

Kannst ja mal in der Öffentlichkeit ne Umfrage machen, wer seine Cpu um fast 50% übertaktet hat. Ich denek das Ergebnis ist dir klar.
Die zweite Umfrage, die du machen könntest, wäre eine, wo man sieht, wie viele der Befragten einen Quadcore seinen eigen nennt. Das dürften max. 30 % sein(schätze ich mal).
Und von denen hat vielleicht ein tausendstel, wenn überhaupt seine Cpu übertaktet.


Und zu deinem super tollen Vergleichstest:

Eine Graka, die eine HD 5970 überflügelt, wie ich schrieb, ist doppelt so schnell, wie eine GTX 460 mit 786 mb vram. D.h., sie würde dementsprechend auch sehr viel weniger ausgelastet werden, sodass unnötige leistung verpulvert wird. 


Und immer dran denken: Schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. September 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> was hat denn Nvidia in der Hinterhand?
> 
> Nur den vollausbau, und das nur mit mehr Verbrauch, wenn Nvidia das mach müßen die wohl die im drei Slot Bauweise herstellen um die Wärme los zu werden OK die meisen ist das egal, da die den Paltz haben oder eine Wasserkühlung. Die andern graifen zur GTX 470 oder die ATI Karten zurück. Ich denke mal das ein 8 Pin und ein 6 Pin Stromstecker locker reichen sollte, das wäre nicht viel mehr als die 5870, meine 5970 hat auch nur so viel aufnahme und ds reicht.


Bei einer Vollbau eines GTX 480 ja aber es gibt auch ein Vollbau eines GTX460 mit dem GF104 Chip! Der kann krass werden!


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. September 2010)

soll jetzt die GTX 460 im voll ausbau besser sein als eine GTX480 im Vollausbau!?

Wenn der Verbrauch und die Leistung stimmen dann kann die ein Konkurenz zur 5870 werden was ich nicht graube.


----------



## GaAm3r (14. September 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bei einer Vollbau eines GTX 480 ja aber es gibt auch ein Vollbau eines GTX460 mit dem GF104 Chip! Der kann krass werden!


Nur für Leute die heulen KOMMA weil Nvidia jetzt sterben wird


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bei einer Vollbau eines GTX 480 ja aber es gibt auch ein Vollbau eines GTX460 mit dem GF104 Chip! Der kann krass werden!



Ich denke auch dass der Vollausbau des GF104 Chip interessant werden koennte.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Nur für Leute die heulen KOMMA weil Nvidia jetzt sterben wird


Tut, mir leid ich gehöre eher zur ATI Fraktion aber den GF104 darf  man nicht unterschätzen!  Fanboy...


----------



## Knightshadow (22. September 2010)

Also ich Persönlich freu mich auf die neue serie habe noch die 4870 cyclon und es läuft noch alles ohne problem aber solangsam muss ich umsteigen da kommt mir die 6870 gerade recht frage ist preis sonst muss es neh 6770 sein aber erst steht die leistung ihn meinen augen will nich das mein pc bei crysis 2 nur mit 1280 pixeln läuft ach ich will hoffen das amd alles richtig macht diesmal und die power aussreicht


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2010)

@ Knightshadow
mit ner 4870 kann man mindestens die 1280 auf high zocken. alles auf max is z.Zt. ma wieder nich spielbar, da muss schon ne 6970 quad-crossfire ran 

ich kauf mir keine 6k karte, da muss leider erst ein neues system gekauft werden


----------



## Knightshadow (22. September 2010)

nun ja würde crysis 2 schon gern auf 1680 oder 1980 zocken  mein prozessoer sollte reichen i7-860 und 4 gb ram aber ich will schon 1680 flüssig haben darum neue karte leider habe ich crysis 1 noch nich das wird sich aber bald ändern dan mal sehen wie das läuft


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2010)

nur weil da ne 2 dran steht, heisst das noch lange ned, das das game unbedingt mehr brauch wie der erste teil. im gegensatz zum ersten teil is das nämlich ne "schnöde" konsolenportierung. da wird warscheinlich ne 4870 noch langen ><


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. September 2010)

das Crysis 2 mehr braucht als sein vor gänger, davon gehe ich mal aus, ob da 4 GB Speicher reichen mal sehen, ist immer besser etwas mehr zu haben als man baruch.

PS: @Knightshadow, warum hast du nur 4GB? du hast doch ein 1366System da sind doch 3er Betrieb sinnvoll!?


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> das Crysis 2 mehr braucht als sein vor gänger, davon gehe ich mal aus, ob da 4 GB Speicher reichen mal sehen, ist immer besser etwas mehr zu haben als man baruch.


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Crysis 2 soll niedrigere Anforderungen als der erste Teil haben. 

Also macht euch mal wegen diesem Spiel keine Gedanken.


----------



## Cionara (23. September 2010)

Korrekt Crysis 2 soll im Endeffekt besser aussehen aber genau so viel leistung brauchen wie Teil 1.


----------



## Bääängel (23. September 2010)

Hoffentlich leidet die Grafik nicht darunter, dass Crysis 2 auch für Konsolen entwickelt wird, gab schon genügend schlechte Erfahrungen bei sowas.


----------



## GaAm3r (23. September 2010)

Cionara schrieb:


> Korrekt Crysis 2 soll im Endeffekt besser aussehen aber genau so viel leistung brauchen wie Teil 1.


Stimmt nicht.
Crysis 2 SOLL weniger brauchen


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> Crysis 2 SOLL weniger brauchen



wenn es auch für Konsolen kommen soll ist auch klar warum - Die Frage ist ob es optisch trotzdem besser wird - ich bin da eher skeptisch

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (23. September 2010)

Ich betonte das SOLL.
Das die Konsolen wieder alles kaput machen glaube ich aber auch


----------



## stolle80 (23. September 2010)

Crysis 2 soll *nicht so hohe Anforderungen haben* wie der erste Teil als dieser 2007 rauskam. Das heißt : es sollte laut Cevat Yerli auf einer 8800 GT in 1024x768 flüssig laufen, lief jedoch selbst auf einer 8800GTX SLI nicht flüssig!! (*2007*) später hieß es dann das die Medium Details schon eigentlich High waren (HDR usw.)..SO. Jetzt soll crysis 2 auf hoch in 1680 x 1050 bei euch flüssig laufen.. sprich mit einer HD5850, HD4870, GTX460..usw. wird aber schätze ich nicht so sein, eher HD6870 bzw GTX5XX !! Auf dem PC wohlgemerkt..

Ausserdem guckt euch mal die Crysis Alpha an , so sollte das spiel eigentlich aussehen,
die haben soviel geändert andere Shader,das Gameplay an sich ist anders geworden, 
warum wohl??

YouTube - Crysis Alpha Video


----------



## thysol (23. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wenn es auch für Konsolen kommen soll ist auch klar warum - Die Frage ist ob es optisch trotzdem besser wird - ich bin da eher skeptisch
> 
> mfg



Ich glaube auch dass Crysis 2 eher Konsolen Grafik auf dem PC bieten wird ala Modern Warfare 2. Habt ihr das Multiplayer Video auf der Gamescom gesehen? Ich glaube die haben auf einem PC gezockt und die Grafik sah schlechter aus als in Crysis 1.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Alle Bilder/Spielesequenzen von Crysis 2 waren bisher immer von der Xbox, denn darauf wird sie entwickelt. Die PC Anpassung kommt später. Also bessere Texturen, DX11, sofern das denn kommt, man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> PS: @Knightshadow, warum hast du nur 4GB? du hast doch ein 1366System da sind doch 3er Betrieb sinnvoll!?



mhm ich habe nehn i7-860 das heißt ich habe ein 1156 system und das mit dem arbeitspeicher erhöhen kucke ich erst  wenn das spiel drausen ist und es geht mir dadrum crysis 1 wie auch teil 2 flüssig auf 1680 und hammer währ natürlich 1980 und deswegen werde ich mir eine der neuen 6xxx karten hollen und freu mich schon drauf es soll entweder die 6870 oder 6830 werden hängt vom preis ab notfalls halt 6770 und sry das ich mit crysis komme da habe ich ja was los getretten


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. September 2010)

ich hoffe ja das meine 5970 das auch noch locker mit macht. Zumal ich bislang alle Spiele auf 1680x1050, mit maximalen Deteis Spiele. Crysis, BFBC2, AvP u.s.w.


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal den Heaven Bench von Posting 1 durchlaufen lassen (gleichen Settings).

Jetzt steht für mich fest das ich wieder 2 Jahre mit meiner GTX verbringen werde (Juni 2008->2010 -> GTX 280 Juli 2010 -> GTX 480).

Aber vielleicht muss nv die Preise massiv senken und ich kann mir eine zweite dazu kaufen.


----------



## stolle80 (24. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja mit *29,57* MIN FPS auf einer 6870, haha na das ruckelt bestimmt wenn man da mit der Sniper  zoomt


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

ähm so wie ich sehe ist das vista 64 bit bremst das nich übelst ausser dem weiß nimand das system von den jehnigen der das gemacht hat


----------



## stolle80 (24. September 2010)

na wenn er den i7 cpu 930 bei 4205MHz verwendet hat dann vielen Dank.
Auserdem zeigt der Crysis BenchMark auch bei verwendeten win7 64// immer vista 64 an
ka warum


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

nun ja werden wir dann sehen  crysis 2 soll mit der karte bei mir nu flüssig auf 1680 min laufen  nur meine karte ist an meinem pc ******* keine 5870 bekommen  könnte heulen deswegen die 4xxx serie noch


----------



## stolle80 (24. September 2010)

@Knightshadow
ist doch gut für dich :> dann überspring doch die 58XX, verkauf deine Graka bei Ebay,
 (obwohl die nich schlecht is) und spar für die nextGen für crysis2


----------



## GaAm3r (24. September 2010)

So siehts aus


----------



## KeKs (24. September 2010)

Wann genau kommt den die 6000er Reihe raus.


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Wann genau kommt den die 6000er Reihe raus.



Die soll im Oktober kommen.


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

nun ja verkaufen mal kucken muss nur wegen geld kucken  nun ja die 6870 mein blick fang


----------



## KeKs (24. September 2010)

Wird es eingentlich auch eine 6850 geben.Aber aufjedenfall nehme ich eine 6870 wenn das Geld reicht.


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

ich schätze mal das alles noch kommt also auch 6850 und 6830 aber erst später halt


----------



## KeKs (24. September 2010)

Gut ja so kann es auch sein.Bestimmt werden wohl die wieder Lieferprobleme haben so bei wie bei der 5850 und 5870.


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

das problem hatte ich auch deswegen die 4870  und keine 5870 weil die nich liefer bar war und jetzt freu entlich 6870


----------



## KeKs (24. September 2010)

Bin gespannt wie die Tesselationsleistung ist.


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie die Tesselationsleistung ist.



Kuck mal im ersten Post. Wenn der Heaven 2.1 Screen kein Fake ist wurde die Tesselations Leistung mehr als verdoppelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2010)

Wsa eigentlich auch zu erwarten war, trotzdem bietet eine 6870 nur die gleiche Bandbreite wie vorher die 5870. 1GB RAM ist da auch wieder drin.
Wo ist da der Fortschritt?


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wsa eigentlich auch zu erwarten war, trotzdem bietet eine 6870 nur die gleiche Bandbreite wie vorher die 5870. 1GB RAM ist da auch wieder drin.
> Wo ist da der Fortschritt?



Wieso? Auf den Vantage Screens steht 208GB/s. Die 5870 hat doch nur 150 was.


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

mehr power ?


----------



## thysol (24. September 2010)

Knightshadow schrieb:


> mehr power ?



Klar, aber quantenslipstream hat schon recht. VRAM kann nie schnell genug sein zumal ja GPUs sehr wenig Cache haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wieso? Auf den Vantage Screens steht 208GB/s. Die 5870 hat doch nur 150 was.


 
Ich meine eigentlich die Anbindung des RAMs, wieder nur mit 256bit, hier könnte man auch mal erhöhen und mehr als 1GB RAM kann auch nicht schaden. Sie sollte mit 1,5 oder gleich mit 2GB Standard rauskommen.


----------



## Knightshadow (24. September 2010)

also dumme frage im vergleich zu meiner 4870 cyclon wie viel schneller ist die standart 6870 ?


----------



## thysol (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich die Anbindung des RAMs, wieder nur mit 256bit, hier könnte man auch mal erhöhen und mehr als 1GB RAM kann auch nicht schaden. Sie sollte mit 1,5 oder gleich mit 2GB Standard rauskommen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 1,5GB VRAM und 384bit waeren nicht schlecht. Vielleicht macht AMD dass nicht aus Kostengruenden.



Knightshadow schrieb:


> also dumme frage im vergleich zu meiner 4870  cyclon wie viel schneller ist die standart 6870 ?



132,5675%.

Nee, Spass beiseite, dass kann dir noch keiner so genau sagen. Als grobe Einschaetzung sage ich aber mal zwischen 100-200%.


----------



## KeKs (25. September 2010)

Ich hätte 2Gb als Videospeicher besser gefunden


----------



## Knightshadow (25. September 2010)

nun ja lohnt sich ja die anschafung  wenn wirklich mehr als doppelt so schnell


----------



## KeKs (25. September 2010)

Bei Downsambling aufjedenfall.


----------



## thysol (25. September 2010)

PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Ich hätte 2Gb als Videospeicher besser gefunden



Dann haette die Graka aber noch mit 256bit angebunden werden muessen. Und ich will nicht die Preise wissen wenn die Karte dann mit 512bit angebunden werden sollte. 384bit waeren ein guter Kompromiss.



Knightshadow schrieb:


> nun ja lohnt sich ja die anschafung  wenn wirklich mehr als doppelt so schnell



Gehe ich mal von aus. Ich hatte bereits eine grosse Leistungs-Steigerung von HD 4870 auf HD 5870.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 1,5GB VRAM und 384bit waeren nicht schlecht. Vielleicht macht AMD dass nicht aus Kostengruenden.


 
Vielleicht haben sie ja rumgestestet und gemerkt, dass es nur 2% mehr Leistung bringt, aber 4% mehr Geld kostet. 



PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Bei Downsambling aufjedenfall.


 
Kennst du denn welche, außer PCGH Redakteure, die das machen?


----------



## thysol (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie ja rumgestestet und gemerkt, dass es nur 2% mehr Leistung bringt, aber 4% mehr Geld kostet.



Du schnippelst dir aber auch meine Zitate so zusammen wies dir gerade passt. 
Mein Original Zitat:



> Dann haette die Graka aber noch mit 256bit angebunden werden muessen.  Und ich will nicht die Preise wissen wenn die Karte dann mit 512bit  angebunden werden sollte. 384bit waeren ein guter Kompromiss.



Ich meinte dass ich den Preis von 512bit Speicheranbindung nicht wissen will, und nicht von 384bit.


----------



## Knightshadow (25. September 2010)

nun ja das interresante am ende ist der preis


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Du schnippelst dir aber auch meine Zitate so zusammen wies dir gerade passt.


 
Ich hab mich da eigentlich auf den Bulldozer Thread bezogen, weil AMD 8MB Cache einbaut, denn 12MB wären zu teuer geworden.  



thysol schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass ich den Preis von 512bit Speicheranbindung nicht wissen will, und nicht von 384bit.


 
Frag mal Nvidia, die hatten ja schon mal 512 und haben jetzt 384bit Anbindung.
Aber aufpassen, am Ende kommen sie mit leerem Gefasel. 



Knightshadow schrieb:


> nun ja das interresante am ende ist der preis


 
Der kaum anders sein wird als bei den jetzigen Karten.


----------



## thysol (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da eigentlich auf den Bulldozer Thread bezogen, weil AMD 8MB Cache einbaut, denn 12MB wären zu teuer geworden.



Aber was genau hat die Diskussion denn in diesem Thread zu suchen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen, am Ende kommen sie mit leerem Gefasel.



Dass ueberlassen wir mal den gutan alten Huang.


----------



## klefreak (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da eigentlich auf den Bulldozer Thread bezogen, weil AMD 8MB Cache einbaut, denn 12MB wären zu teuer geworden.
> 
> 
> Frag mal Nvidia, die hatten ja schon mal 512 und haben jetzt 384bit Anbindung.
> ...



AMDS HD2XXX Serie hatte auch schon ein 512bit SI (hatte solch eine HD2900 in Verwendung) und gebracht hat es nichts, da der Chip mit dieser Speicherbandbreite nichts anzufangen wusste..

derzeit ist bei AMD anscheinend ein 256bit SI breit genug, wenn es dann mal nicht mehr reicht werden sie schon aufstocken..


----------



## thysol (25. September 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> derzeit ist bei AMD anscheinend ein 256bit SI breit genug, wenn es dann mal nicht mehr reicht werden sie schon aufstocken..



256bit limitieren schon die Radeon HD 5870 in GPGPU Anwendungen mit "Standard" Programmierung. Mann kann auch sehr optimiert programmieren was den Bandbreiten Flaschenhals etwas weitet aber dass ist sehr aufwendig.


----------



## Knightshadow (25. September 2010)

Nun ja was den Preis aussmeiner Sicht angeht wird er bei der 6xxx Serie fahlen wenn sie diesmal keine liefer Probleme haben was den Preis ja bei der jetzigen Serie oben hielt halt Nachfrage und Lager


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Die 6870 wird sich sicherlich im Preisbereich der GTX 480 bewegen.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 6870 wird sich sicherlich im Preisbereich der GTX 480 bewegen.


 
anfangs ...solange sie nicht lieferbar ist 

Und sobald sie verfügbar ist zieht der Preis an .....vllt wiederholt sich das Spiel von letztes Jahr nochmal


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> anfangs ...solange sie nicht lieferbar ist
> 
> Und sobald sie verfügbar ist zieht der Preis an .....vllt wiederholt sich das Spiel von letztes Jahr nochmal


 
AMD wird ja wohl hoffentlich nicht so blöd sein und das spielchen noch mal mitmachen. Nicht 2 mal hintereinander.


----------



## GaAm3r (25. September 2010)

Die wird auch wohl kaum 450 € kosten


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich die Anbindung des RAMs, wieder nur mit 256bit



Es ist völlig irrelevant wie breit das SI ist, entscheidend ist die Bandbreite, AMD geht halt den Weg das man ein günstiges 256Bit SI mit hoher Taktfrequenz verbaut. Nicht immer ist mehr = besser.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 6870 wird sich sicherlich im Preisbereich der GTX 480 bewegen.



woher willst du das wissen das AMD seiner Preisstrategie nicht treu bleibt und die Karte wie üblich mit einer Empfehlung von 350€ bringt?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> woher willst du das wissen das AMD seiner Preisstrategie nicht treu bleibt und die Karte wie üblich mit einer Empfehlung von 350€ bringt?
> 
> mfg


 
Weil man sich an der Konkurrenz orientieren wird, wieso auch nicht.
Die GTX 480 kostet über 400€, wieso sollte also AMD für eine Karte, die schneller ist, weniger Geld verlangen?


----------



## GTA 3 (25. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Die wird auch wohl kaum 450 € kosten


Wenn die Lieferbarkeit wirklich gut sein wird, dann wird die HD 6870 socher um 300 - 400 € kosten. Eventuell sogar 250.  

Die 6770 wird denke ich dann preislich wie die HD5770.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Eine 6870 für 250€?
Träumst du?


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2010)

Konkurrenz derben Arschritt verpassen und so mehr Leute als Erstkunden gewinnen, bzw von der eigenen Marke überzeugen. Du musst ja bedenken, dass das Fanboy gehabe was GraKas angeht sehr groß ist und viele halt wirklich keine ATI/AMD kaufen, einfach weils ne ATI/AMD ist.

Die haben im Vergleich zu nVidia da schon nen gewissen Nachteil was ihr Image angeht, und das kannste mit sowas gut aufpolieren.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wieso sollte also AMD für eine Karte, die schneller ist, weniger Geld verlangen?



weil man das in der Vergangenheit auch gemacht hat, man erinnere sich nur an die HD4870, wo nv die Preise massiv senken musste weil AMD seiner Preisstrategie, die Top Single GPU Karte für 350€ anzubieten, treu blieb 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Aber die Strategie ändert sich. AMD will schließlich Geld verdienen und wird die 6870 preislich dort positionieren, wo die leistungsmäßig erwartet wird.

Jedenfalls würde ich es sehr überraschend finden, wenn die Karte zum Start weniger kostet als eine 5870, die ja dann noch lieferbar ist.


----------



## Ezio (25. September 2010)

Bleibt mal realistisch. AMD wird für die schnellste Single GPU bestimmt 400-550€ verlangen.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

Die HD5870 kostet ja nicht wegen AMD soviel, die Händler schlagen da aktuell sehr viel drauf, man wird sehen wie das dann bei der 6xxx ist, wenn die Verfügbarkeit passt können die Händler nicht soviel draufschlagen wie bei der 5870, folglich müssten sie auch bei der 5870 endlich mal vom hohen Ross der Abkassiererei heruntersteigen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Die 5970 kostet auch, auch weil sie die schnellste Grafikkarte ist.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

Dual GPU Karten sind wieder was anderes, wenn AMD für die 6870 schon 450€ als Empfehlung ausgibt dann müsste die 6970, die es ja von Start weg geben soll, schon bei >650€ liegen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Die 4870 X² war aber bei weitem nicht so teuer, weil die GTX 295 schneller war, jetzt gibts nichts Schnelleres als die 5970, also kann AMD dafür verlangen, was sie wollen.
Ich will ja keine Parallelen mit dem 980X aufziehen.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 4870 X² war aber bei weitem nicht so teuer



klar, weil man mit der 4870 eine extrem aggressive Preisstrategie gefahren ist musste man das logischerweise auch bei der X2 machen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

.. und weil Nvidia die schnelleren Karten hatte, aber der 6870 wird Nvidia erst mal nichts entgegenstellen können, also wird AMD einen entsprechenden Preis verlangen.
Dass die User die Preise bezahlen, kann man ja bei der 5870 sehen, die ist sehr teuer geworden, trotzdem wurde sie immer weiter gekauft.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .. und weil Nvidia die schnelleren Karten hatte



das hat nvidia jetzt auch



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass die User die Preise bezahlen, kann man ja bei der 5870 sehen, die  ist sehr teuer geworden, trotzdem wurde sie immer weiter  gekauft.



ich weiß, kann es aber absolut nicht verstehen wiso Leute 100€ mehr für die 5870 ausgeben und die Preistreiberei der Händler auch noch unterstützen, Ich würde aktuell eine GTX470 in jedem Fall einer HD5870 vorziehen - 100€ unterschied, da dauert es lange bis sich der geringer Strombedarf ausgleicht, sofern es sich überhaupt irgenwann mal bezahlt macht.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Richtig, daher sinken die Preise für ATI Karten, aber mit der 6870 wird AMD wieder die schnellste Single GPU haben und dann können sie auch das verlangen, was Nvidia für sein Topmodell verlangt, oder eben noch mehr, je nach dem.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. September 2010)

PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Gut ja so kann es auch sein.Bestimmt werden wohl die wieder Lieferprobleme haben so bei wie bei der 5850 und 5870.




Soll angeblich nicht so sein, weil TSMC den 40nm Prozess jetzt ganz gut im Griff hat. AMDs Schuld ist es daher nicht, wenn sie wieder schlecht verfügbar sind.


----------



## Knightshadow (25. September 2010)

wenn die liefer probleme vorbei sind wird der preis auch fallen aber das wird dauer oder erst wen nvidea antwortet


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

von welchen Lieferproblemen sprichst du?

mfg


----------



## Knightshadow (25. September 2010)

die anfangs auch bei der 5870 waren deswegen habe ich keine


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

diese sind längst behoben, alle Varianten der 5870 sind gut lieferbar, und da TSMC die Probleme behoben hat ist eine Wiederholung bei der 6xxx unwahrscheinlich, schließlich gab es auch keine Nennenswerten verzögerungen beim GTX4xx Start (Ich meine natürlich von Seiten TSMCs)

mfg


----------



## GTA 3 (25. September 2010)

BIs auf die Toxic und Vapor X HD5870 2 GB Variante. Aber gut die Toxic wird anscheinend nicht mehr hergestellt und bei der Vapor hab ich keine Ahnung was da los ist...


----------



## Bääängel (25. September 2010)

Wobei das dann eher an Sapphire liegen wird udn nicht mit irgednwelchen Fertigungsproblemen seitens TSMC.


----------



## stolle80 (25. September 2010)

alles nur Spekulationen.
Abwarten und Tee trinken, ausserdem solange die Leistung stimmt, die Karten lieferbar sind werden wir auch 400€ dafür blechen stimmt oder hab ich recht? ​


----------



## Knightshadow (25. September 2010)

ich werde mir die 6870 erst hollen wen die unter 300 fällt


----------



## Bääängel (25. September 2010)

Da kannst du lange warten, schau die HD 5870 ist nciht mal unter 300 gefallen, obwohl die neue Gerneration vord er Tür steht....


----------



## stolle80 (25. September 2010)

Knightshadow schrieb:


> ich werde mir die 6870 erst hollen wen die unter 300 fällt



Sry , na dann warte bis du Grau u.schwarz wirst, ich meine Die 5870 ist schon seit *März* *2009* auf den Markt und die bekommstdu immer noch nicht für das Geld Sorry


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2010)

also in 2 jahren? ^^ ich bin ja schon halb fasziniert, das in den letzten 1 2 monaten nen preisrückgang bei den ati's festzustellen war. von 250/260 für die 5850 auf aktuelle 330 rum (also ich hab bei mir die pcs+ auf, zur info ^^) und bei der 5870 (auch hier pcs+) das selbe nur ziemlich genau 100 euro mehr.

man muss sich das ma vorstellen. jetzt wo erste preissenkungen ihren anfang nehmen, sind die karten in etwa so teuer, wie zum release >< da muss man nv ihre kampfpreise wirklich zugute halten ^^ leider is die mk13 version der 470 immernoch bei 350-370 ocken rum ( GTX 470 ) und von edel-grakas hört man für meinen geschack auch zuviel schlechtes (im fehler/reklamationsfalle).

naja, ich bin sehr sehr gespannt, was die a) wirklich leisten und b) im endeffekt kosten werden.


----------



## Knightshadow (26. September 2010)

preis schätze ich bei 350 null bis nach weihnachten  hoffe ich und spekulire ich auch drauf das sie dan bei 270 liegt  auch wenn das dumm ist


----------



## mixxed_up (26. September 2010)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Sry , na dann warte bis du Grau u.schwarz wirst, ich meine Die 5870 ist schon seit *März* *2009* auf den Markt und die bekommstdu immer noch nicht für das Geld Sorry




März 2009? Das wäre schön, aber das ist falsch. Die HD 5870 gibt es erst seit September 2009.


----------



## stolle80 (26. September 2010)

stimmt , hast recht ende september 2009, trotzdem 1 Jahr und immer noch so teuer ​ ich hab ja auch gesagt ich meine , nicht das ich es 100% weiß


----------

